# WÓW und der heutige Frauentausch



## Sabrina1 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?

Vielleicht haben es ja Leute gesehen.
Ich fand es auf jeden Fall Peinlich der Auftritt dieser Familie.

MFG Brina


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juni 2009)

Ok, ich habe Frauentausch zwar jetzt nicht gesehen, aber eigentlich ist das ja egal?
Auserdem gehört dies nicht dringend hier ins Forum...
Btw wieso sollte man sich als WoW- spieler schämen wenn jetzt Familie X süchtig ist? Wenn bei einem selber alles in Butte ist, kratzt mich das herzlich wenig.


----------



## Saji (25. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...


Gemeinschaftliche soziale Isolation... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten... who cares? Gibt auch Familien die schauen zusammen den ganzen Abend fern. Oder tun gar nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2009)

natürlich muss man das.
denn so steigen die quoten.
und wieso sollten sich wow spieler schämen? weil im fernsehen *hust* eine ganze familie wow spielt? o_O
und btw: ich habe es nicht geschaut, weil ich so etwas wie frauentausch generell nicht schaue... ziemlicher schrott, wie ich finde.


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. Juni 2009)

Habe esn icht gesehen.

Aber finde es schon scheiße wenn es
zum Beispiel so gewesen währe(weiß ich ja nicht)
das die ganz laneg oder sogar den ganzen Tag über
gezockt haben dann finde ich es richtig scheiße und
dann noch im Fernsehn wos jeder sieht und gleich
sagt "wow ist böse udn macht süchtig" etc.

Der Ruf von Wow ist leider schon lange am Arsch...


----------



## Lucky1991 (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...




...naja Frauentausch generell is schon so ein Mist weil sie sich immer die am meisten runtergekommen Familien aussuchen...

ausserdem kann es dir ja sowieso egal sein welchen schmarn die da drinnen bringen solange es nicht du selber oder jemand ist der dir was bedeutet...

is jetz ma meine Meinung

MfG


----------



## Testare (26. Juni 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass es schon eher bedenklich ist, solch Verdummungs-TV wie Frauentausch zu sehen als WoW spielen....
Solange verantwortlich und nicht zu ausufernd als Familie ein Pc-Game gespielt wird ist da absolut nichts gegen einzuwenden, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Narlay (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab da angeschaltet als grade der ausspruch kam WoW
ich fand es grausig wie es bei denen aussah und wie die sich benommen haben .
Ich selber habe 2 kinder und nen mann würde es aber nie soweit kommen lassen klar spiele ich wow .
Aber das was die gezeigt haben war absolut kliesche haft und ich finde es schade das Leute die normal sind und wow spielen
in den dreck mit runter gezogen werden bez auf das Nievau von dieser Famielie,
ich selber stand schon vor dem Problem das mir gesagt worden ist,
was du spielst wow und hast kinder das geht ja ma gar net und warum höre ich solche aussprüche?
weil leute die sich tag täglich diesen mist im Fernsehn anschaun, und dadurch eine falsche meinung bekommen  von wow.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...


Ja du musst dich verdammt nochmal schämen! Denn nicht die Tatsache, dass du WoW spielst ist beschämend, nein die Tatsache das du RTL2 zur Primetime guckst. Noch beschämender wird es nur durch die Tatsache, dass du das dort gezeigte auch nur im Ansatz für real erachtest. Ich möchte dir mit einem kleinen Beispiel in die Machenschaften des deutschen TV einweisen: "Je emotionaler und spektakulärer du z.B. in einer Tv-Talkshow auftrittst, umso mehr Geld erhälst du für deinen Auftritt". 

Ich gebe dir ein Rat fürs Leben. Stelle die Zahlungen an die GEZ ein. Schicke dann alle Schreiben der GEZ  _(welche zwangsläufig bei dir eintreffen werden)_ *unfrei* mit der Bitte zurück, sie mögen dir erstmal detailiert aufschlüsseln, *wofür* diese Gebühren überhaupt erhoben werden. Bei mir hatte es drei Ermahnungen seitens der GEZ bedarf und dreimaliger Errinnerung mit erstmal meine Frage zu beantworten, bis ich eine Broschüre des NDR erhalten hatte, wofür die GEZ eingesetzt wird. Solltest du auch soweit gekommen sein, schreibe in deinem folgenden Schreiben, dass du weder Radio, Tv noch einen internetfähigen Rechner besitzt und aus diesem Grund keine GEZ bezahlen willst.

SO. Um endlich auf den Punkt zu kommen, was dein Thema mit der GEZ und meinem zeitraubenden Geschwafel zu tun hat: Von diesem Geld, was du dir nun monatlich sparst, abonnierst du dir erstmal die Zeitschrift DIE ZEIT. Dann kaufst du dir noch einen einigermaßen vernünftigen BlueRay-Player und legst dir eine schöne Spielfilmsammlung zu. 

Glaube mir, dass sich binnen 4 Wochen dein Gehirn wieder normalisieren wird. Du wirst wieder fähig sein, nicht dem deutschen Drecks-Tv als geistiger Sklave zu dienen und dem Bockmist, welcher dort gesendet wird auch nur 5min deiner Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken.

Kurzum: Das was du dir da diese 90 Minuten netto-Spielzeit, angetan hast war an Klischeedenken sowie Lobbyismus nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## Testare (26. Juni 2009)

Narlay schrieb:


> Also ich hab da angeschaltet als grade der ausspruch kam WoW
> ich fand es grausig wie es bei denen aussah und wie die sich benommen haben .
> Ich selber habe 2 kinder und nen mann würde es aber nie soweit kommen lassen klar spiele ich wow .
> Aber das was die gezeigt haben war absolut kliesche haft und ich finde es schade das Leute die normal sind und wow spielen
> ...



Natürlich. Das ist doch auch so gewollt. WoW wird von den staatlichen Verdummungsmechanismen aka TV in die Ecke eines suchterzeugenden Killerspiels gedrängt - dementsprechend wird bei der Auswahl der gezeigten Familien darauf geachtet, dass diese wennschon dann richtig asozial rüberkommt. Das macht Meinung und ebenet unbedarften Zuschauern den Weg zur "WoW=Dreck-Meinung". Mit Journalismus etc hat das nichts zu tun. Zumal hier, wie bei jeder TV-Talkshow und ähnlichen die Sensationsgier und den Voyeurismus bedienenden Formaten vieles, sehr vieles gescriptet ist. Mit der Realität der Familien hat das ganze nichts zu tun, da wird per Sendervorgabe eine absurde Situation geschaffen, die so niemals wirklich stattgefunden hätte.
Eine Bekannte arbeitet im Casting für solche Sendeformate, und oft werden, wofür sie einige Beweise vorlegen konnte, Wohnungen vor Aufzeichnung künstlich "verdreckt", alles aufgebauscht - und eine glückliche normale Familiensituation ist sowieso nicht erwünscht - ein Heer von Psychologen sucht sich die schlimmsten Familien raus. Statt zu helfen wird die Lage vor Ort absichtlich verschlimmert - sowas macht Quote und befriedigt alle Zuschuer, die, in der Regel, dumpfgeistig und ohne reflektierende Meinung stupide konsumieren und dabei die Nutzung des eigenen Hirns verlernen.


----------



## Buerzel (26. Juni 2009)

Ja ich habs auch gesehen, die Frau und ihr Mann haben ihre Tochter vernachlässigt und in nem Dreckstall gelebt. Ist aber Standart bei Frauentausch, eine Familie is immer sauber und kultiviert und die andere halt Hartz4 assi mäßig, damits viel Streit gibt.


----------



## Toklei (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ja du musst dich verdammt nochmal schämen! Denn nicht die Tatsache, dass du WoW spielst ist beschämend, nein die Tatsache das du RTL2 zur Primetime guckst. Noch beschämender wird es nur durch die Tatsache, dass du das dort gezeigte auch nur im Ansatz für real erachtest. Ich möchte dir mit einem kleinen Beispiel in die Machenschaften des deutschen TV einweisen: "Je emotionaler und spektakulärer du z.B. in einer Tv-Talkshow auftrittst, umso mehr Geld erhälst du für deinen Auftritt".
> 
> Ich gebe dir ein Rat fürs Leben. Stelle die Zahlungen an die GEZ ein. Schicke dann alle Schreiben der GEZ  _(welche zwangsläufig bei dir eintreffen werden)_ *unfrei* mit der Bitte zurück, sie mögen dir erstmal detailiert aufschlüsseln, *wofür* diese Gebühren überhaupt erhoben werden. Bei mir hatte es drei Ermahnungen seitens der GEZ bedarf und dreimaliger Errinnerung mit erstmal meine Frage zu beantworten, bis ich eine Broschüre des NDR erhalten hatte, wofür die GEZ eingesetzt wird. Solltest du auch soweit gekommen sein, schreibe in deinem folgenden Schreiben, dass du weder Radio, Tv noch einen internetfähigen Rechner besitzt und aus diesem Grund keine GEZ bezahlen willst.
> 
> ...





Du weißt aber schon das die GEZ Gebühren den öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern zugute kommen und nicht den Talk-Shows etc von RTL und Co?


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Buerzel schrieb:


> Ja ich habs auch gesehen, die Frau und ihr Mann haben ihre Tochter vernachlässigt und in nem Dreckstall gelebt. *Ist aber Standart bei Frauentausch*, eine Familie is immer sauber und kultiviert und die andere halt Hartz4 assi mäßig, damits viel Streit gibt.


Falsch. Damit es überhaupt wer anguckt wurde das so inszeniert. Ich bitte dich, wer möchte die heile Welt sehen, die es bei diesen Familien u.U. tatsächlich gibt. Da muss schon bischen Blut fliessen, damit sich die Maße daran ergötzen kann.


----------



## Abigayle (26. Juni 2009)

Wer diesen Mist, genannt Frauentausch als Wahr ansieht, man ihr lasst euch auch n Stück Kohle als Bitterschokolade verkaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man man man, wie sagte man einst:

BILD sprach zuerst mit den Toten!

Volksverdummung! Mehr nicht und alle tanzen fröhlich mit! Man muss ja nicht mehr selber denken! *kopfschüttel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadSand (26. Juni 2009)

hab auch gesehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn se so leben wolln bitte okay macht doch was ihr wollt. is nich meine sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was die Dastellung betrifft: Es ist das gleiche wie mit den Arbeitslosen... Es werden nur die extremfälle gezeigt, die zu nix bock haben, sich kaum (bis garnicht) bemühen und vor mittag nich ausm bett kommen.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Toklei schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das die GEZ Gebühren den öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern zugute kommen und nicht den Talk-Shows etc von RTL und Co?


Ja tue ich. Glaube mir, das Thema GEZ ist bei mir ganz weit vorne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mein Beitrag war nicht *darauf *gemünzt, sondern das er mit den Gebühren der GEZ wesentlich besseres Wissen erhalten kann. Ich gebe zu, ich habe ihm dabei einfach mal unterstellt, dass er die GEZ-Gebühr zahlt. Aber wenn er hier postet, dass er Frauentausch schaut, wird er dies sicherlich.


----------



## Toklei (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ja tue ich. Glaube mir, das Thema GEZ ist bei mir ganz weit vorne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich steh mit dem Schuppen auch auch Kriegsfuß.
Auch wenn das Niveau der Öffentlichen sicherlich Lichtjahre von dem der Privaten entfernt ist, ist eine Zwangsabgabe in der Höhe schon ein Witz.


----------



## Testare (26. Juni 2009)

Wesentlich interessanter (gähn):

Michael Jackson ist anscheinend tot

Die Promi-Website TMZ.com berichtete, der 50-Jährige habe am gestrigen Donnerstag einen Herzstillstand erlitten. Kurze Zeit später meldete TMZ.com Jackson sei tot. Dies wurde bisher von keiner offiziellen Stelle bestätigt. Jacksons Manager Tohme E. Tohme war nicht zu einer Stellungnahme zu erreichen.

Siehste, Frauentausch und WoW und ein komischer Kerl ist tot.... Ruft die Nato, informiert den KGB... Da muss es doch Zusammenhänge geben! Und BILD wird sie als erstes enttarnen, damit RTL2 als zweites eine Doku darüber filmen kann


----------



## Abigayle (26. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> ....
> Siehste, Frauentausch und WoW und ein komischer Kerl ist tot.... Ruft die Nato, informiert den KGB... Da muss es doch Zusammenhänge geben! Und BILD wird sie als erstes enttarnen, damit RTL2 als zweites eine Doku darüber filmen kann



Du hast die NSA nicht informeirt? Was für eine Schande!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero-X (26. Juni 2009)

Ist doch egal.

Meine meinung dazu ist, egal! Sollen sie doch Spielen soviel sie wollen das senkt nur den ihr ansehen und so.
Wenn sowas bei mir währe würde ich auch Spielen, anderseits nur dann wenn keine Kamera in der nähe ist. Wenn eine da ist zocke ich lieber CS 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schreckt die mehr ab^^


----------



## Alohajoe (26. Juni 2009)

Oh noez, die größte und wichtigste Reality-Show im deutschen Fernsehen zeigt eine Familie, die WoW spielt! Drama Baby!
Die meisten Leute, die diesen Mist gucken, wissen nicht mal, wie man nen PC anschaltet; von daher völlig uninteressant.

Viel wichtiger: R.I.P.  Michael   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal wieder ist ein genialer Musiker von uns gegangen (und ja, ich rede ausschließlich von der Musik, nicht von seinem Privatleben)


----------



## blooooooody (26. Juni 2009)

Normale menschen und WoW-Spieler schauen kein Frauentausch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Lucky1991 schrieb:


> ...naja Frauentausch generell is schon so ein Mist weil sie sich immer die am meisten runtergekommen Familien aussuchen...


In der Stuttgarter Zeitung war mal ein Artikel über eine, die von dem Sender (ka mehr wo das läuft^^) noch extra assi hingestellt wurde, als sie versucht hat dagegen zu klagen hat sie leider verloren.
Und dass Michael Jackson tot ist sit doch irgendwie... egal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find es gibt wesentlich besseres als was er verbrochen hat


----------



## Nexus.X (26. Juni 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Aber finde es schon scheiße wenn es
> zum Beispiel so gewesen wäre (weiß ich ja nicht)
> das die ganz lange oder sogar den ganzen Tag über
> gezockt haben dann finde ich es richtig scheiße und
> ...


Das wird sowieso überall gemacht, wo irgend ein Clown dieser Ansicht ist (wovon die meisten sowieso keine Ahnung haben weil sies nichtmal selbst testen). 

Halte von der Sendung (und dem Sender), wie so viele andere anscheinend, nicht viel. Und so Zeug wie Frauentausch trägt eher zur Verblödung bei als manch andere schon dazu verurteilte Serien/Filme.
Wie so schöne gesagt wurde "Who cares?" ... Jeder soll tun was ihm gefällt, aber nichts aus dem Fernseh glauben was nur die Masse beschäftigen soll.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Wer ist Michael Jackson?! (Das war nicht ernst gemeint, aber drückt meine Meinung dazu aus ohne das man irgendwem zu nahe tritt)


----------



## 666Anubis666 (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...


Glaube mir, es gibt Familien die machen schlimmeres als WoW Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hast schon recht, im TV sollte man das nicht auchnoch so an die große Glocke hängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerolesstwo (26. Juni 2009)

ist doch bei frauentausch eh immer so .. die suchen sich aus ihrem bewerber pool immer die assozialsten familien raus und gucken dann wer mit wem wohl am meißten stress kriegt und genau das kannste dir dann im tv angucken


----------



## Girderia (26. Juni 2009)

ich würde mir eher gedanken machen über menschen die sich sowas wie frauentausch anschauen .....


und zum zweiten thema des abends: es verwundert wenig wenn 15jährige nichts mit jackson anfangen können, eventuell gerade mal den namen kennen. was glaubt ihr  wird in 20 jahren mit den heute aktuellen "künstlern" sein? richtig, die einzige stelle an der man ihren namen noch findet wird das geburtsregister ihrer heimatstadt sein


----------



## zerolesstwo (26. Juni 2009)

ich würde mir eher gedanken machen über menschen die sich sowas wie frauentausch anschauen .....


und zum zweiten thema des abends: es verwundert wenig wenn 15jährige nichts mit jackson anfangen können, eventuell gerade mal den namen kennen. was glaubt ihr wird in 20 jahren mit den heute aktuellen "künstlern" sein? richtig, die einzige stelle an der man ihren namen noch findet wird das geburtsregister ihrer heimatstadt sein


mach besser schluss damit sonst haut dir zam mit der forenpause keule über den schädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oligig (26. Juni 2009)

Zu der Aussage: WoW ist böse und macht süchtig...
das geht iwie an mir vorbei!merke davon nix hab weder das verlangen nach wow und bin teilweise in den spannenden raidencountern nachm ersten mal clearen fast eingenickt.


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Girderia schrieb:


> ich würde mir eher gedanken machen über menschen die sich sowas wie frauentausch anschauen .....
> 
> 
> und zum zweiten thema des abends: es verwundert wenig wenn 15jährige nichts mit jackson anfangen können, eventuell gerade mal den namen kennen. was glaubt ihr  wird in 20 jahren mit den heute aktuellen "künstlern" sein? richtig, die einzige stelle an der man ihren namen noch findet wird das geburtsregister ihrer heimatstadt sein


Die Ärzte sind ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Girderia (26. Juni 2009)

die ärzte gabs ja auch schon zu meiner jugend :-P
.... mein gott was habe ich diese musik geliebt, nach der wende auch gleich alle CD's gekauft, aber mal ehrlich, sie werden schlechter, die quali von damals erreichen sie nurnoch selten


----------



## Graustar (26. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Und dass Michael Jackson tot ist sit doch irgendwie... egal?
> Find es gibt wesentlich besseres als was er verbrochen hat



Nicht nur die Stimmen in deinem Kopf sind Idioten!!!


----------



## nasezu (26. Juni 2009)

ich find schon das man sich für wow schämen sollte , da es ein sehr zeitaufwänfdiges spiel ist und wenn man familie hat sollte man sich erst recht gedanken machen.schließlich geht es bei wow um ehrgeiz was items betrifft. im großen und ganzen weiß jeder der wow spielt das es nichts bringt, da es bei jeden patch neue items erfolge etc gibt und die zeit die man investiert hat , hat man quasi umsonstinvestiert. das dumme ist nur das man dafür sogar zahlt obwohl man es weiß das betrifftmich auch. spätestens wenn blizz nichts mehr released hätte wow eigentlich einen sinn


----------



## Ravenjin (26. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Siehste, Frauentausch und WoW und ein komischer Kerl ist tot.... Ruft die Nato, informiert den KGB... Da muss es doch Zusammenhänge geben!



das riecht mal wieder nach Galileo Mystery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (26. Juni 2009)

Ich war bis vor kurzem auch der Meinung, dass die Teilnehmer dieser Sendungen (Frauentausch und auch die ganzen Mittags-Talks) Schauspieler sind - so blöd kann doch keiner sein!

Das hab ich so lange geglaubt, bis ich im sozialen Dienst das Arbeiten angefangen habe.

Und leider muss ich sagen: Es gibt solche Leute. Und das nicht zu knapp.
*Kopf->Tischplatte* ist da immer an der Tagesordnung...

Topic:
Ich hab die Sendung nicht gesehen, aber wenn die ganze Familie zusammen WOW zockt, dann machen sie wenigstens etwas miteinander und haben was, um sich zu unterhalten. OK, zwar nicht sehr "gesellschaftsfähig", aber trotzdem besser als die Kinder ins Heim abzuschieben oder sie verwahrlosen zu lassen.

Man teilt halt ein Hobby.
In meiner Family war das so, dass Mutter, Vater und ich extrem im Sportverein tätig waren / sind.
Da haben Aussenstehende auch oft gesagt: "Jetzt redet mal über was anderes!" 
Von daher...

Und es gibt halt einen Wandel vom Händischen hin zu Computertätigkeiten.
Sogar der Hausmeister ist jetzt "Facility-Manager" und muss seine Heizungen über den PC bedienen.


In den Grundschulen schreien die Eltern, dass ihre Kinder ordentlich am PC ausgebildet werden sollen, und dann beschwert man sich später, dass sie am PC ihre Freizeit verbringen?

Irgendwie komisch, oder?


----------



## Yiraja (26. Juni 2009)

naja ich habs teilweise gesehen und würe mal sagen das sich kein wow spieler für den fernsehauftritt dieser familie schämen muss^^



> Ich hab die Sendung nicht gesehen, aber wenn die ganze Familie zusammen WOW zockt, dann machen sie wenigstens etwas miteinander und haben was, um sich zu unterhalten. OK, zwar nicht sehr "gesellschaftsfähig", aber trotzdem besser als die Kinder ins Heim abzuschieben oder sie verwahrlosen zu lassen.



da fällt mir die stelle ein wo die alde im gildenchannel gefragt hat ob die anderen aus der familie auch wat zu trinken wollen ~~


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (26. Juni 2009)

frauentausch....

sorry, aber ohne worte. genauso wie big brother, dass solch ein ***** immer noch zuschauer findet. aber na ja, jeder darf gucken was er will *sich nen kaffee macht*


----------



## zONzai (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.



Wieso? War es dort, wo Du es geschaut hast, so dreckig wie bei besagter Familie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls irgendein WoW-Gegner tatsächlich die Sendung als Argument/Beweis benutzen würde um seine These, WoW sei ein schlimmes Spiel, zu untermauern würde er sich wohl nur selbst lächerlich machen. Also muss man sich keine Sorgen machen oder gar schämen!

Ausserdem reden wir hier von RTL II, deren Zuschauer nimmt doch eh keiner ernst ^^ ;p

Zu dem OT:
Es sollte genügend andere, passendere Orte geben an denen Ihr eure Trauer/Desinteresse kunt tun könnt!


----------



## Gnap (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?



ich würde es viel beschähmender finden wenn ich so kaputt wäre und mir frauentausch reinziehen würde... dann doch lieber wow spielen


----------



## lord just (26. Juni 2009)

naja frauentausch usw darf man eh nicht so ernst nehmen. das gezeigte stimmt meist nicht oder nur in ansätzen. rtl2 geht es nur um einschaltquoten und nimmt für frauen tausch immer eine familie die etwas mehr geld verdient und dann als super top bilderbuch familie verkauft wird und eine die etwas weniger verdient die dann als katastrophale familie gezeigt wird. meist sind diese familien nicht so kaputt wie gezeigt nur wird es halt so zusammengeschnitten. da wird dann geguckt, dass man irgendwie eine szene dreht wo das kind sich alleine beschäftigt und ne andere wo die eltern sich alleine beschäftigen und irgendwie was audio von nem streit oder so zusammen bekommt und das ganze wird dann so geschnitten, dass es so ausschaut als wenn die eltern sich nur streiten und die kinder vernachlässigen.

ganz nebenbei haben auch schon viele familien im nachinein gegen rtl2 usw geklagt, weil sie eben so katastrophal dargestellt wurden und es nicht der wahrheit entspricht. die familien haben meist auch gewonnen und ne entschädigungszahlung erhalten.

und warum sollte man sich dafür schämen wow zu spielen? immerhin macht die familie etwas zusammen. in den meisten jungen familien heut zu tage schaut es doch so aus, dass jeder für sich etwas macht und es eine seltenheit ist, wenn mal was zusammen gemacht wird.


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juni 2009)

Frauentausch ist sowieso totaler Fake, von daher sollte man das alles nicht allzu ernst nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass das meiste einfach nur gespielt ist, um den Zuschauer zu unterhalten.


----------



## Strappleberry (26. Juni 2009)

abers war schon verrückt : der sohn sitzt zwei zimmer weiter und sie fragt übern g-chat ob er was trinken will im ersten moment hab ich sichtlich gelacht aber wenn man sich das  mal so vor augen hält, auch wenn frauentausch eventuell gestellt ist, soll es ja familien geben bei denen das wirklich so ablauft. Gruselig man wohnt im selben Haus und kommuniziert eigentlich nur noch über den Pc anstatt sich mal in die Küche zu setzten und ne runde zu plaudern ^^


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

Ich wette ja um Geld dafür dass das einfach nur gespielt war.
WoW im Internet schlimm darzustellen, dass Behörden wieder aktiv werden.
Dass es Eltern verbieten und Unwissende wieder von "exzessiver Sucht" labern.

Und die einfache Logik warums so is:

Welche Familie, die so süchtig WoW spielt, nimmt sich Zeit für so ne Dokusoap?
Die wolln bestimmt nicht auf nen Raid verzichtn ^^


----------



## Natar (26. Juni 2009)

na ja beim durchzappen gesehen

na ja, dennoch, war ja nicht gerade werbung für wow spieler gelinde ausgedrückt :>


----------



## Varanthir (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie. Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist? Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?



Aus persönlicher Erfahrung, weis ich das es solche Doku´s mit der Wahrheit nicht sonderlich genau nehmen. Da wird "gewollt" das ein oder andere aufgebauscht und bewußt übertrieben. Es würde ja sonst niemand hinschaun, wenn man quasi nur in seine eigene Familie oder befreundete Familien schaun müßte. Ausnahmen mag es durchaus geben, aber damit werden die Qouten gesteigert.

Wer die Doku "Die Putzteufel" kennt, könnte mal die WG der Schwester meiner Freundin gesehen haben. Die sollten vor dem Dreh noch für "einpaar unschöne" Ecken und Flächen sorgen. Diese reichten aber dem Team nicht und dieses half kurzerhand auch noch nach. Ende vom Lied war eine komplette Saubude, wie sie vorher meines Wissens nach nie gab. So sachen wie Haare in der Zahnbürste, eine Küche schlimmer als so manche Imbissbude und soweiter. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel, welches ich selbst erlebt hab ... kein hörensagen und vom Kumpel dessen Schwester hat einen Friseur der ... bla bla bla.


Fazit für mich: Da wird in den meisten Fällen noch ordentlich nachgeholfen und übertrieben, da sonst die meisten wohl einfach abschalten würden. Und seitdem mußte ich mir den Mist nur noch selten anschaun, die Erfahrung hatte meine Freundin wohl ein wenig desillusioniert.


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Juni 2009)

> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.


und darüber bin ich entsetzt...


----------



## Stevesteel (26. Juni 2009)

*lechz* ich hatte auch des Öfteren einen Frauentausch, aber da haben wir nicht WOW gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexron (26. Juni 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> *lechz* ich hatte auch des Öfteren einen Frauentausch, aber da haben wir nicht WOW gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja.... wow - who on who? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 somit ergibts wieder ein sinn und ihr habt wow gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (26. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss das in der Glotze ein haufen kakke produziert wird mit echt miserablen Schauspieler, aber Frauentausch hätte echt nicht gedacht da man bei vielen auch sehen kann das es echte Asoziale sind.
Zimmer vermüllt, ein Vater der permanent schlechte Laune hat, die vollgepiercte Tochter die einen auf scheiss auf die Welt macht und "scheiss auf Tauschmutti die hatt eh nix zu melden".. 
Bei z.b. Barbara Salesch merkt man deutlich das es Schauspieler sind.. von der trauer bis zum wutausbruch sieht man das alles nur gespielt ist, weil es einfach nur schlecht gemacht ist. 
Aber Frauentausch glaube ich nicht das es künstliche tränen und wutausbrüche etc sind.. man merkt doch schon was echt und nur gestellt ist, oder bei Frauentausch sind echte Profi Schauspieler am werk, dann würde man sie aber kennen^^
Wieder bei Salesch.. sah ich öfters die gleiche Personen wieder die einst den gehörnten seriösen Ehemann oder ein Mörder  spielen und paar folgen später sind sie der Teenager der nur scheisse in der Schule baut oder ein Rocker der dauernd die Freundin verprügelt.


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Ich weiss das in der Glotze ein haufen kakke produziert wird mit echt miserablen Schauspieler, aber Frauentausch hätte echt nicht gedacht da man bei vielen auch sehen kann das es echte Asoziale sind.
> Zimmer vermüllt, ein Vater der permanent schlechte Laune hat, die vollgepiercte Tochter die einen auf scheiss auf die Welt macht und "scheiss auf Tauschmutti die hatt eh nix zu melden"..




Denk mal logisch.
Es gibt bestimmt zig solcher Leute auf der Welt.
Aber würde sich davon einer im Fernsehen zeigen wollen? Ne du..
Ich glaub das könnte sich "Frauentausch" nichtmal leisten. Wegen Rufmord und so.


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

zONzai schrieb:


> Falls irgendein WoW-Gegner tatsächlich die Sendung als Argument/Beweis benutzen würde um seine These, WoW sei ein schlimmes Spiel, zu untermauern würde er sich wohl nur selbst lächerlich machen. !


Das schaffen die auch wunderbar ohne solche Argumente..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsterniss (26. Juni 2009)

Da eine Frau aus meiner Umgebung mal bei Frauentausch mitgemacht hat, kann ich sagen das da nicht alles 100% ig ist. Wohnungen sollen angeblich verdreckt worden sein etc.

Aber das gestern schien schon real, denn Wände dermaßen zu verschimmeln (von anderen dingen ganz zu schweigen), Tastaturen die jedem Aschenbecher tränen in die AUgen treiben und ein Frau die die Faulheit mit Löffeln gefressen hat, das war schon arg.

Viel schlimmer als das man Frauentausch gesehen hat, finde ich den Realitätsverlust einiger. Denn GENAU das was man gestern gesehen hat, entspricht der Wahrheit. Das hat nicht zwangsweise was mit WoW zu tun, aber es ist schon alarmierend.


----------



## Heydu (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...



ich hab die sendung leider verpasst

könnte mir bitte wer eine Seite posten, wo ich mir die sendung nachgucken kann?

hab nix gescheites gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crimiee (26. Juni 2009)

Uhm ich habs nicht gesehen, aber ich halte es für Schwachsinnig zu behaupten das man süchtig ist wenn man WoW spieler ist. 

Es gibt leute die jeden Tag fernsehen, oder fussball spielen. Diese suchtis!!


----------



## Chandra12 (26. Juni 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Frauentausch ist sowieso totaler Fake, von daher sollte man das alles nicht allzu ernst nehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*nick*
ja, das stimmt auch...

Also kenn nur die Kamerateams von rtl2 (ja, war mal bei einem Dreh bei einer Familie dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber die Leute mussten sich total anders verhalten, als sie es normalerweise tun und die Sachen, um die der Dreh ging, wurde komplett falsch und übertrieben dagegtellt... Also nichts mit "Wir sind hautnah bei der Realität..."

Deswegen nichts auf solche Sendungen geben, die sind alle Fakes und die Leute, die da mitmachen, wollen nur mal ins Fernsehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Chani


----------



## dergrossegonzo (26. Juni 2009)

Wer Frauentausch schaut ist eh schmerzfrei oder hat den IQ eines Turnschuhs....

Was interessiert mich ob ja jemand WOW zock, ist eh alles gestellt und läuft nach Script.

So, who cares ?


----------



## Karius (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe. Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie. Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist? Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> Vielleicht haben es ja Leute gesehen. Ich fand es auf jeden Fall Peinlich der Auftritt dieser Familie.
> MFG Brina



Das ist ja fast schon Hohn. Frauentausch ist absolutes Unterschichtenfernsehen, das weiters dazu dient seine eher niederen Gefühle anzusprechen. 

Es fällt mir schwer WoW-Spieler als etwas schlimmeres zu sehen, als Personen die sich solche Sendungen ansehen. 

Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen schmeissen. ^^

(Zur Klarstellung füge ich hinzu, das macht WoW-Sucht um keine Deut besser.)


----------



## Starfros (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...




Schämen dafür das die ganze Familie WoW Zockt ???   
Die Art und weise bei der Familie in der Sendung möglicherweise ja (dazu hab ich es leider nicht sehen können).

Da ich eine Familie aus Düsseldorf kenne und alle WoW zocken , bestehend aus 2 Jungs, Mutter, Vater. Sehe Da keines wegs das dies schlimm sein soll.


Dabei muss man sagen es gibt solche und solche Familien und aus diesem Grund sollte man nicht alles über einem Kamm Schären.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (26. Juni 2009)

Crimiee schrieb:


> Uhm ich habs nicht gesehen, aber ich halte es für Schwachsinnig zu behaupten das man süchtig ist wenn man WoW spieler ist.
> 
> Es gibt leute die jeden Tag fernsehen, oder fussball spielen. Diese suchtis!!



WoW spieler sind suchtis.. 
Wird im FPS Clan gesagt.. "WoW'ler haben kein RL" aber selbst auch den ganzen Tag vor dem PC und tagtäglich mehrere stunden auf der de_dust Map.  Ich war schon in mehrere CSS/BF2 Clans und immer heisst es "die bösen WoW suchtis, die kein RL haben". Ist schön in einem Clan zu spielen, aber dauernd auf den selben Maps gammeln "weil es der Clanserver ist" macht mir echt kein spass.
Von Leuten die den ganzen Tag lang nur Fernseh schauen höre ich immerwieder "du verblödest noch mit deinem PC".. Am PC kann ich mir wenigstens aussuchen über was ich mich informieren möchte!
Auch im MSN/ICQ heisst es "suchti, du phöser WoW spieler" aber selber hängen die den ganzen Tag vor der Webcam und wundern sich warum dann ausser dem Partner der rest der Welt auch die Nacktfotos/videos hat.


----------



## Matago (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir ein Rat fürs Leben. Stelle die Zahlungen an die GEZ ein. Schicke dann alle Schreiben der GEZ  _(welche zwangsläufig bei dir eintreffen werden)_ *unfrei* mit der Bitte zurück, sie mögen dir erstmal detailiert aufschlüsseln, *wofür* diese Gebühren überhaupt erhoben werden. Bei mir hatte es drei Ermahnungen seitens der GEZ bedarf und dreimaliger Errinnerung mit erstmal meine Frage zu beantworten, bis ich eine Broschüre des NDR erhalten hatte, wofür die GEZ eingesetzt wird. Solltest du auch soweit gekommen sein, schreibe in deinem folgenden Schreiben, dass du weder Radio, Tv noch einen internetfähigen Rechner besitzt und aus diesem Grund keine GEZ bezahlen willst.
> 
> SO. Um endlich auf den Punkt zu kommen, was dein Thema mit der GEZ und meinem zeitraubenden Geschwafel zu tun hat: Von diesem Geld, was du dir nun monatlich sparst, abonnierst du dir erstmal die Zeitschrift DIE ZEIT. Dann kaufst du dir noch einen einigermaßen vernünftigen BlueRay-Player und legst dir eine schöne Spielfilmsammlung zu.
> 
> ...




So jetzt mal Offtopic:

Also du hast keinen Radio weder zu Hause noch im Auto auch keinen Radiowecker jo ne ist klar,
du hast auch kein Handy und einen Internefähigen Rechner hast du auch nicht (den Beitrag fürs
Forum hast du vermutlich in einem Internetcaffee geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und du hast auch 
keinen Fernseher und wenn du den Threadersteller empfiehlst er soll sich einen Blue-Ray DVD Player
kaufen, dann soll er sich den vermutlich jedesmal unter den Arm packen zu Saturn fahren und
sich dort einen Film anschauen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

So ist es in den Akten der GEZ hinterlegt.


----------



## Thewizard76 (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich verstehe nicht warum immer wieder von Sucht gesprochen wird wenn man häufig WOW zockt.
Andere sitzen jeden Abend vor dem Fernseher und schauen sich irgendetwas an obwohl sie das nicht mal interessant finden, hauptsache sie können Fernsehen.
Da spricht auch keiner von Sucht.
Oder andere die ohne ihr Hobby nicht mehr leben können, wie z.B. Fitnessstudio usw.
Da redet auch keiner von Sucht.
Ich spiele lieber WOW bevor ich mich sinnlos vor den Fernseher setze.
Wenn ich Fernsehe dann schaue ich mir Dukumentationen an und nicht irgendwelche Talkshows oder anderen rotz.
In WOW kann man sich nebenher auch noch mit anderen Leuten austauschen das ist Sinniger als planlos vor dem Fernseher zu vergammeln


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> So ist es in den Akten der GEZ hinterlegt.


Pass auf hier im Forum hats jemanden der andere Leute gern Probleme bereitet durch petzen...
*silver18781 wink*


----------



## iRoniQ (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin eigentlich ein strikter gegner dieses "Frauen tausch" aber hab es zufälligerweise auch gestern gesehen.
Nicht das SPIELEN ist das schlimme sondern die verwahllosichkeit dieser Familie. Alleine wie diese Frau ausgesehen hat. Demotiviert hässlich und agumentiert wie ein 16 Jähriges "ich sitze in einer Schneekugelmädchen". Schockiert mich aber nicht wirklich finds nur extrem Peinlich.

lg
pewpeww


----------



## Strappleberry (26. Juni 2009)

zum Thema Frauentausch und diese Familie zurück. 
Sicher hab' ich auch nie geglaubt dass das alles in solchen Sendungen sooo von statten geht wie im Tv gezeigt,  stellt sich mir nur die Frage: wieso lässt man sich freiwillig öffentlich so extrem bloßstellen?! das wär mir echt zuwider.
Achso und wieso bei dieser gezeigten Familie hier einige von Sucht sprechen. Wenn man, so wie dort gezeigt Kinder und haushalt extremst vernachlässigt und sich lieber einem Spiel widmet scheint man schon in die Suchtschiene zu rutschen. auch wenn das gezeigte wohl übertrieben und aufgebauscht dargestellt wird, nen Funken Wahrheit wird schon drin stecken^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juni 2009)

Wir sind Leute 10 x lieber, die (wohl sogar noch zusammen) WoW spielen, als Leute die sich son Gehirnweichmacher wie "Frauentausch" angucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Gemeinschaftliche soziale Isolation...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFL das is genial


----------



## Phenyl19 (26. Juni 2009)

Fernsehen? Ach ja, ne damit hab ich abgeschlossen. Wenn mein Fernseher läuft dann nur aus einem von folgenden 3 Gründen:
1.) Es laufen Nachrichten 
2.) Ich spiele mit meinem N64 oder meiner PS2
3.) Es läuft ein sehenswerter Film

Ich rate jedem der so einen Sch*** wie Frauentausch, Bauer sucht.. etc. guckt und glaubt das dieses alles der Realität entspricht, mal eine richtige Zeitung zu lesen oder mal Nachrichten zu gucken.
Und da fällt mir doch glatt eine tolle Geschichte zu ein:
Ich habe am Samstag beim Frühstück im Cafe einfach mal, weil nichts anderes da war, die Zeitung mit den 4 Buchstaben gelesen und dort hatte doch wirklich jemand nen Notenschnitt von 0,7, da hab ich mich gefragt wie das gehen soll,...naja bin leicht vom Thema abgewichen.

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
Nein ich schäme micht nicht Wow zu spielen, weil es gibt auch Alkoholiker im Fernsehen und ich schäme mich auch nicht mal ein Bier zu trinken, ich denke ihr versteht wo rauf ich hinaus will.
Und das Bei so ''Doku's'' sowieso alles gestellt ist wurde ja schon oft genug gesagt.

Das ist jetzt aber lang geworden, gut ich werd mal wieder zurück an die Arbeit, schönes Wochende euch allen


----------



## X-Man (26. Juni 2009)

Ich bin eher entsetzt, dass das gesellschaftliche Niveau so weit unten ist, dass ein Großteil der Bevölkerung ebenso niveaulose Sendungen schaut wie "Frauentausch" oder "Big Brother" und dies auch noch öffentlich kund tut. Was soll bitte daran interessant sein, anderer Famlilien Probleme zu wissen und deren Leben mitzuverfolgen?


----------



## Thrainan (26. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich würde mich schämen so eine Sendung zu sehen, aber ansonsten ist mir erlich gesagt egal wie sich irgendwer vor der Kamera verhält. Über 11 Millionen Menschen teilen mit WoW mein Hobby, wenn ich mich jedesmal schämen würde wenn einer davon Mist baut hätte ich nen scheiß leben ;-)


----------



## Karius (26. Juni 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> wenn ich mich jedesmal schämen würde wenn einer davon Mist baut hätte ich nen scheiß leben ;-)



Ich hatte grade das Bild im Kopf, alle Biertrinker nach den Negativbeispielen zu messen. ^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...



Wenn dem "Drehbuchautor" (auch wenn das konzept pro Folge vielleicht ne vierte A4-Seite lang ist) in den Kopf kommt "machen wir mal ne Computerspielsuchtifamilie vs. ner feinen Dame, Frau vom Geschäftsführer der XYZ AG" dann wird das so gedreht.
Du glaubst den Scheiss doch nicht wirklich, oder? o m g


----------



## Kief (26. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand einen Link wo man sich Teile daraus nochmal anschauen kann?

Möchte auch herzhaft lachen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich habe am Samstag beim Frühstück im Cafe einfach mal, weil nichts anderes da war, die Zeitung mit den 4 Buchstaben gelesen und dort hatte doch wirklich jemand nen Notenschnitt von 0,7, da hab ich mich gefragt wie das gehen soll,...(...)


Da hat die BILD-Zeitung *ausnahmsweise* mal kein Mist geschrieben. Erklärbar ist es so:



> Oberstufe des Gymnasiums, Berufsoberschule, Fachoberschule [Bearbeiten]
> 
> An der gymnasialen Oberstufe gilt in Deutschland ein aufwärts zählendes Punktesystem, das im Abitur eingesetzt wird und der leichteren Vergleichbarkeit und Berechnung der Endnote dient. Seit dem Schuljahr 2006/2007 wird ebenfalls an Fachoberschulen und Berufsoberschulen das Punktesystem verwandt:
> 
> ...



Der betroffene Schüler hatte demnach in der Oberstufe in fast allen Fächern 15 Punte. Also der Notenschnitt ansich *kann * so zustande kommen. Ob die Meldung ansich stimmt mag ich bezweifeln, da BILD offenbar mal wieder die einzigen waren, die das rausgefunden haben.


----------



## Maltharo (26. Juni 2009)

Die Frau zockt mit den Pfeiltasten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die linke Hand an den Pfeiltasten die rechte Hand im Bereich von 1,2,3,4,5,q,w,e,r,t,a,s,d,f,y,x,c
Und irgendwie haben die immer nur gezeigt wie die durch die Drachenöde fliegt...hätte gern mal gesehen wie die ne Ini,BG whatever spielt^^

btt: Warum sollte ich mich dafür schämen? Ich sehe es genau wie viele andere.
Andere Familien sitzen XY Stunden vorm Fernsehr die spielen halt XY Stunden WoW.
Solang ich davon nicht betroffen bin ist mir das sowas von egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (26. Juni 2009)

Man lernt nie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , danke für die Erklärung Wowneuling.


----------



## Theralk (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ja du musst dich verdammt nochmal schämen! Denn nicht die Tatsache, dass du WoW spielst ist beschämend, nein die Tatsache das du RTL2 zur Primetime guckst. Noch beschämender wird es nur durch die Tatsache, dass du das dort gezeigte auch nur im Ansatz für real erachtest. Ich möchte dir mit einem kleinen Beispiel in die Machenschaften des deutschen TV einweisen: "Je emotionaler und spektakulärer du z.B. in einer Tv-Talkshow auftrittst, umso mehr Geld erhälst du für deinen Auftritt".
> 
> Ich gebe dir ein Rat fürs Leben. Stelle die Zahlungen an die GEZ ein. Schicke dann alle Schreiben der GEZ  _(welche zwangsläufig bei dir eintreffen werden)_ *unfrei* mit der Bitte zurück, sie mögen dir erstmal detailiert aufschlüsseln, *wofür* diese Gebühren überhaupt erhoben werden. Bei mir hatte es drei Ermahnungen seitens der GEZ bedarf und dreimaliger Errinnerung mit erstmal meine Frage zu beantworten, bis ich eine Broschüre des NDR erhalten hatte, wofür die GEZ eingesetzt wird. Solltest du auch soweit gekommen sein, schreibe in deinem folgenden Schreiben, dass du weder Radio, Tv noch einen internetfähigen Rechner besitzt und aus diesem Grund keine GEZ bezahlen willst.
> 
> ...




/sign, hab auch seit 2001 keinen Fernsehanschluß. Dafür ne schöne Filmsammlung. 
Jetzt ist es nur manchmal traurig, dass man sich mit vielen Leuten nicht mehr unterhalten kann.... und zwar aus dem Grund warum es nicht geht. Sie reden nur über hetzerade und Panikmache ausm Fernsehen und Sendungen wie Frauentausch, Popstars und Co. .... da verliert man schnell den Glauben an die Menschheit als frei denkendes, intelliegentes Individuum.

Zum Thema:

Aus diesem Grund, weil alle sich durchs Fernsehen ihre Meinung beeinflussen lassen und Personengruppen ins Visier genommen werden ist es natürlich sch... das es dort so gelaufen ist. 
Normal kann es einem egal sein. Nur wenn man sich dann Vorhaltungen anhören muss, weil man selber WoW spielt ist es natürlich schade. Habs auch schon oft gehabt. Allein schon "Du spielst WoW? Bist du doof?" und wenn man nachfragt wieso. erhält man keine richtige Antwort. Alles lassen sich nur beeinflussen und übernehmen Meinungen ohne nachzufrgaen...

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## shikki (26. Juni 2009)

wenn ich so einen thread wie diesen lese, muss ich schmunzeln. mir fällt dann immer die salesch-folge mit den cosplayern ein (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFCHlJU2Sr0), wo ich mich jedes mal wieder aufs neue vor lachen wegschmeissen kann, was die schreiberlinge für solche sendungen für einen mist produzieren. zitat angeklagte: "seit ich klein bin, möchte ich ein manga sein." und das ist noch das harmloseste in der sendung. frauentausch ist für mich nichts anderes. versteh echt nicht, wie leute sowas ernst nehmen können.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Juni 2009)

weiß  eigentlich jemand, was die Familien für so eine Sendung bezahlt bekommen?
Ich mein, aus Öffentlichkeitssucht werden die es nicht machen.


----------



## Kawock (26. Juni 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> weiß  eigentlich jemand, was die Familien für so eine Sendung bezahlt bekommen?
> Ich mein, aus Öffentlichkeitssucht werden die es nicht machen.



Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben ca. 200,- Euro


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Juni 2009)

Türken begehen Ehrenmorde und/oder schlagen Rentner halb tot.
Homosexuelle sind immer Tucken mit Federboa und Butchlesben. Dann gibts noch Anne Will.
Jugendämter versagen bei allem was sie tun, genau wie Handwerker. Das nennt man dann aber Pfusch.
Die Bahn kommt immer zu spät.
Ist egal, denn weiße Wäsche und Toffifee macht uns alle wieder glücklich.

TV-Sender, insbesondere Dokus zur Primetime auf Privatsendern, leben von einseitiger, überspitzer Darstellung. Das Publikum ist lange satt, damit es dennoch am Ball bleibt, muss man eins drauflegen. Neid und Abscheu sind immer gute Mittel. Ob uns nun Graf XYZ durch seine Garage mit den fünf Luxuslimousinen führt oder uns eine wackelnde Kamera die verdreckte Höhle einer WoW-zockenden Familie zeigt.

Traurig für all jene, die letztlich mit in den Topf geworfen werden, aber es bleibt die unerschütterliche Hoffnung, dass nicht jeder sein Weltbild vom Doku-Soap-TV formen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabrina1 (26. Juni 2009)

Hi ,huch so viel Resonanz hatte ich nach mein 2 Zeiler nicht erwartet.
Es haben einige aber auch Recht man sollte sich den Mist nicht anschauen , es war auch eher dummer Zufall
und nicht die Regel.
Vielleicht war alles nur gestellt oder so.Auch kann man WOW als Hobby betrachten und darstellen oder
eben nicht.

Es sah echt komisch aus zusammen in ein Raum,wie 2 Vögel auf der Stange und mit den dritten Familien Mitglied über Chat
kommuniziert obwohl der eine Tür weiter wohnt.Ob Sucht oder nicht bleibt dahingestellt es lässt sich aber erahnen das es sich wohl nicht
um Gelegenheit Spieler handelt.Die Frau vergriff sich auch noch an ein fremden PC, ich habe nicht gehört das Sie den Besitzer um Erlaubnis gebeten hatte...ich glaube ich wäre da schon  aus gerastet.Die Tochter tut mir Leid gerade jetzt in den Pubertät alter brauch Sie die volle Unterstützung der Eltern.Ich habe selber Kinder würde aber nie mein Hobby (wenn es den so ist) so ausleben das Sie
vernachlässigt werden.   

Man kann alles aus mehreren Perspektiven sehen wie man will 
Trotzdem vertrete ich die Meinung das an den Tage doch lieber die PCs ausgeblieben wären und man mal keine Dailys (kleiner Scherz) macht.Ich finde auch das es ein ganz anderes Licht auf WOW wirft.

Wenn ich mich ihm Ton vergriffen habe oder es so aufgefasst werden sollte, bitte ich selbstverständlich um verzeihung,g.

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## Dratanel (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ja du musst dich verdammt nochmal schämen! Denn nicht die Tatsache, dass du WoW spielst ist beschämend, nein die Tatsache das du RTL2 zur Primetime guckst. Noch beschämender wird es nur durch die Tatsache, dass du das dort gezeigte auch nur im Ansatz für real erachtest. Ich möchte dir mit einem kleinen Beispiel in die Machenschaften des deutschen TV einweisen: "Je emotionaler und spektakulärer du z.B. in einer Tv-Talkshow auftrittst, umso mehr Geld erhälst du für deinen Auftritt".
> 
> Ich gebe dir ein Rat fürs Leben. Stelle die Zahlungen an die GEZ ein. Schicke dann alle Schreiben der GEZ  _(welche zwangsläufig bei dir eintreffen werden)_ *unfrei* mit der Bitte zurück, sie mögen dir erstmal detailiert aufschlüsseln, *wofür* diese Gebühren überhaupt erhoben werden. Bei mir hatte es drei Ermahnungen seitens der GEZ bedarf und dreimaliger Errinnerung mit erstmal meine Frage zu beantworten, bis ich eine Broschüre des NDR erhalten hatte, wofür die GEZ eingesetzt wird. Solltest du auch soweit gekommen sein, schreibe in deinem folgenden Schreiben, dass du weder Radio, Tv noch einen internetfähigen Rechner besitzt und aus diesem Grund keine GEZ bezahlen willst.
> 
> ...




Endlich mal jemand der es verstanden hat. Sry, kommt etwas spät, aber diese getroffene Aussage kann ich nur unterstützen.

Jeder sollte sich mal Fragen, ob das Fernsehen seine Meinungsbildung etwas zu sehr beeinflusst.
Lasst die Leute doch so Reden, das einzige was ich dazu zu sagen habe ist: Kannst du dir nicht eine eigene Meinung leisten?


----------



## Karius (26. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> aber es bleibt die unerschütterliche Hoffnung, dass nicht jeder sein Weltbild vom Doku-Soap-TV formen lässt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schön das noch einer die Fahne hochhält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casiopi (26. Juni 2009)

Ein Frauentausch zwischen einer Alkoholiker und Junkiefamilie wäre doch cool. /ironie off

Über die Qualität des privaten Fernsehens muss man sich nicht lange streiten. Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn sie demnächst sowas bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Ein Frauentausch zwischen einer Alkoholiker und Junkiefamilie wäre doch cool. /ironie off
> 
> Über die Qualität des privaten Fernsehens muss man sich nicht lange streiten. Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn sie demnächst sowas bringen.
> 
> ...



Mit wem auch. Zum Streiten gehören immer zwei Seiten, finde mal wen, der "pro niveau" mitstreitet *g*


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Man kann alles aus mehreren Perspektiven sehen wie man will
> Trotzdem vertrete ich die Meinung das an den Tage doch lieber die PCs ausgeblieben wären und man mal keine Dailys (kleiner Scherz) macht.Ich finde auch das es ein ganz anderes Licht auf WOW wirft.



Naja, auch wenn das ne dumme Sendung ist, denke ich das das durchaus Realtität sein kann.

Ich möchte bitte jetzt auf gar keinen Fall das dummer Klischee aufwärmen, von wegen HArtz4 und WOW.

Aber Fakt ist als Hartz4ler hat man 350&#8364; zum Leben im Monat. (als Einzelperson)
Da kannst du dir die meisten Hobby knicken.
WoW dagegen ist vergleichsweise günstig (ca 35 &#8364; im Monat für unbegrenztes Spielen) und damit eine reizvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung inkl. Kontakt zu anderen ohne in teure Discos oder Kneipen zu müssen.
Und wenn es ein Mehrpersonenhaushalt ist wird nochmal billiger weil die Flatrate nur einmal bezahlt werden muss.
Du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass das was du da gesehen hast ein Teil der WoW Realität ist.


----------



## cM2003 (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich habs nicht gesehen, aber so langsam interessiert es mich schon, was da abging 
Gibts die Folge irgendwo als Stream oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genickbruch (26. Juni 2009)

Ihr guckt Frauentausch an. Schon die Sendung alleine gehört verboten. Krank.


----------



## Logont@der Mithrillorden (26. Juni 2009)

NEEED die Folge, wills gucken interessiert mich einfach!


----------



## kingkryzon (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...


lol ich habs gesehn war das eckelig diese hartz 4 progamer wie sie es dem kleinen jungen bei bringen wollten


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Juni 2009)

Sämtliche Aufrufe auf den Server der Dame zu gehen und sie anzuwhispern werden mit Ban bestraft =)

Nur so zur Info.


----------



## DieSchachtel (26. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube eher dass die Leute, die "Frauentausch" schauen, bei einem behinderten Sender wie RTL II oder wo das läuft, eher mehr ein an der Waffel haben als die Familien beispielsweise, die zusammen WoW spielen. Fernsehen macht dumm. WoW aber auch. Aber man kann dies nicht als gemeinschaftliche Isolation ansehen. Es ist vielmehr die Gesellschaft die sich zu dem entwickelt hat. Die Zeiten von gemeinsamen Spieleabenden mit "Monopoly" oder irgendwelchen Brettspielen sind endgütltig vorbei. Entweder spielen die Kinder Computer, die Eltern schauen Junkfood fürs Gehirn im TV an oder sie spielen gemeinsam WoW. Das ist nunmal gang und gäbe.
Gewöhnt euch endlich drann dass die Welt und die Gesellschaft immer mehr zu einem Cyberspace verkommt, in dem sich alle tummeln und eigentlich keiner weiß, warum er dort ist.

mfg


PS: Alle Sätze, welche ich geschrieben habe, müssen nicht zwangsläufig ernst genommen werden.


----------



## Funkydiddy (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...



kann jemand bitte n link oder so zu den video zeigen würd ich zu gern mal sehn xD


----------



## nussy15 (26. Juni 2009)

ich glaub jeder der nicht frauentausch gesehen hatt hofft das es irgendwo online ist^^


----------



## Schmiddel (26. Juni 2009)

Es wurde schon mehfach angesprochen. Damit solche Sendungen überhaupt ein erfolgreich sind, werden Extreme zusammengeführt oder vllt sogar gestellt? 
Ich denke immer, das sich viele Leute für ein paar Euro oder auch die Chance mal im Fernsehen zu sein alles tun. Wenn ich manche Leute in einer Talkshow oder sonstigen Sendungen sehe, kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen das die so dämlich sind. Für mich ist das meiste gestellt und getürkt, um den Zuschauer an der Stangen zu halten. 
Wer würde sich schon Frauentausch angucken, wenn da Normalos aufeinander treffen......


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Ein Frauentausch zwischen einer Alkoholiker und Junkiefamilie wäre doch cool. /ironie off
> 
> Über die Qualität des privaten Fernsehens muss man sich nicht lange streiten. Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn sie demnächst sowas bringen.
> 
> ...


Weil das öffentlich rechtliche auch soo viel besser ist? 
Sommerfest der Volksmusik... wird von unseren GEZgebüren bezahlt.. mal im Ernst: WER WILL SOWAS??


Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sämtliche Aufrufe auf den Server der Dame zu gehen und sie anzuwhispern werden mit Ban bestraft =)


*Angst bekomm* Bei dir und Zam hab ich immer Angst. Die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw =) hinter den Drohungen machen das ganze nochmal ne dicke Stufe gruseliger..


----------



## nussy15 (26. Juni 2009)

hab den link *grins*

http://www.rtl2.de/33146.html


----------



## Tera-Froce (26. Juni 2009)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





.... ach du schei... Wie die alte aussieht...

Wie ne' lvl 12 Untote Hexenmeisterin xD


----------



## Casiopi (26. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Weil das öffentlich rechtliche auch soo viel besser ist?
> Sommerfest der Volksmusik... wird von unseren GEZgebüren bezahlt.. mal im Ernst: WER WILL SOWAS??



Nun. Ob besser oder schlechter ist ist ein Geschmackfrage. Auf jeden Fall sind die öffentlich/rechtliche informativer. Und einen gewissen moralischen Anstand, sowie mediale Verantwortung sollte man nicht gegen ein paar Euro eintauschen und über Leichen gehen.

Ich bin auch kein Fan von Sommerfest der Volksmusik, da solche Sendungen für die ältere Bevölkerung gedacht sind, aber über die teilweise Neveaulosen Sendungen der privaten kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (26. Juni 2009)

lol fahradschuppen 
wie die leute drauf sind


sprechblasen omg


----------



## Schlamm (26. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Nun. Ob besser oder schlechter ist ist ein Geschmackfrage. Auf jeden Fall sind die öffentlich/rechtliche informativer. Und einen gewissen moralischen Anstand, sowie mediale Verantwortung sollte man nicht gegen ein paar Euro eintauschen und über Leichen gehen.
> 
> Ich bin auch kein Fan von Sommerfest der Volksmusik, da solche Sendungen für die ältere Bevölkerung gedacht sind, aber über die teilweise Neveaulosen Sendungen der privaten kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.
> 
> ...


So sehe ich das auch. Man nehme mal das große "Kipp-Roll-Fall-Spektakel" als Beispiel. Ich finde man kann für das Fernsehen den selben Spruch anwenden wie für das Internet: "Schlaue macht es schlauer, Dumme dümmer".


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Weil das öffentlich rechtliche auch soo viel besser ist?
> Sommerfest der Volksmusik... wird von unseren GEZgebüren bezahlt.. mal im Ernst: WER WILL SOWAS??
> 
> *Angst bekomm* Bei dir und Zam hab ich immer Angst. Die
> ...


Gerade weil es für solche Formate keine große Lobby gibt, müssen die öffentlich Rechtlichen sowas senden. Denn genau das ist der Sinn der GEZ. Mit den Geldern der GEZ sollen Formate finanziert werden, welche keine Chance auf Wirtschaftlichkeit haben aber dennoch zum deutschen Kulturgut bzw. der Allgemeinbildung dienen. Volksmusik ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Ohne diese Formate der ARD würde kaum jemand diese deutsche Musikrichtung wahr nehmen. 

Auch sollen mit den Geldern der GEZ unabhängige Medien gewährleistet werden. Denn man sieht an Italien sehr gut, wohin zuviel Medienmacht und das fehlen konkurrenzfähiger Medien führt. Herr Berlusconi ist als Medienmogul sicherlich nicht wegen seinen innen- und außenpolitischen Fähigkeiten der dortige Ministerpräsident. Vielmehr ist er dies, weil es dort nur wenige Medien gibt die kritisch über ihn berichten. Wie auch, wenn fast alle Medien in den Händen eines Mannes sind. Auch in Deutschland sind einige Politiker nur durch Medien bekannt und beim Volk beliebt. Versuche da ganz speziell mal die BILD-Zeitung zu beobachten. Du wirst feststellen, dass diese bei einigen Politikern erstaunlich freundlich agiert - z.B. bei Helmut Kohl - bei anderen Politikern hingegen extrem anders berichten wie z.B. hier auf BildBlog.de sehr gut nachvollziehbar. 

Das System der zwangsweisen Gebühren ist vom Grundsatz lobenswert. Nur die Methoden der GEZ sowie gewisse Sichtweisen sind dort extrem Verfassungswidrig. Warum fallen internetfähige Computer in die Gebührenordnung? Kann mir das einer sinnig erklären?


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Nun. Ob besser oder schlechter ist ist ein Geschmackfrage. Auf jeden Fall sind die öffentlich/rechtliche informativer. Und einen gewissen moralischen Anstand, sowie mediale Verantwortung sollte man nicht gegen ein paar Euro eintauschen und über Leichen gehen.


Ich bin ja der Meinung man sollte sich für die öffentlichrechtlichen sperren lassen können. Dann könnte ich mir einfach die GEZ sparen. Ich guck eh nur Simpsons und sonst nix.. und dafür die GEZ zahlen.. ne seh ich irgendwie nicht ein. Und wenn andere für mediale Verantwortung zahlen wollen können sie gern GEZ zahlen.. ich will nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(sobald ich umzieh meld ich meine glotze ab und verzieh dann ohne Adressangabe...)


Wowneuling schrieb:


> Gerade weil es für solche Formate keine große Lobby gibt, müssen die öffentlich Rechtlichen sowas senden. Denn genau das ist der Sinn der GEZ. Mit den Geldern der GEZ sollen Formate finanziert werden, welche keine Chance auf Wirtschaftlichkeit haben aber dennoch zum deutschen Kulturgut bzw. der Allgemeinbildung dienen. Volksmusik ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Ohne diese Formate der ARD würde kaum jemand diese deutsche Musikrichtung wahr nehmen.


Also bitte.. Volksmusik ist doch nur verdummung von alten Leuten. Die Kultur die schützenswert wäre (die wirklichen Volkslieder, ned den Mist den die da vorführen) wird von der Sendung doch garned wahrgenommen. (Meint im übrigen sogar meine Oma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, glaub das einzige mal wo wir uns einig sind...^^)


----------



## granbenismo (26. Juni 2009)

die folge muss ich sehen such schon die ganze zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn jmd die ganze folge findet bitte bescheid sagen
komische familie echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (26. Juni 2009)

@TE

ist es Dir nicht peinlich zuzugeben, das Du solche Sendungen schaust? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikeass (26. Juni 2009)

naja wenns dir peinlich is dann schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich finds net peinlich bzw schäme mich dafür ich stehe dazu wow zu spielen solange man net süchtig is ist das doch net verkehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja Anburak-G hat recht dir sollte es mehr peinlich sein sowas gesehen zu haben bzw sowas zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (26. Juni 2009)

RTL halt... 

Und zum TE: Ich kann dich völlig verstehen. Ich habe mich auch (fremd-) geschämt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Das System der zwangsweisen Gebühren ist vom Grundsatz lobenswert.




Nö ist es nicht!!
Dadurch, dass es nicht über Steuern läuft, von denen man als Geringverdiener automatisch befreit ist, müssen Geringverdiener sich jeweils für kurze Zeiträume befreien lassen.
Das ist vom Prinzip schon völlig unwirtschaftlich, da Mengen an Geldern verschleudert werden, für die damit zusammenhängende Bürokratie.
Dazu kommen dann noch Probleme, da man sich seit neustem (hat merkwürdigerweise niemand in der Presse drüber gemault) erst immer für den kommenden Monat befreien lassen kann aber nie für den aktuellen. Das ist besondern nett wenn man Bescheide (zum Beispiel von den JobCenter) zu spät erhält.

Dazu kommt, dass alle das gleich zahlen. Der Tellerwäscher also das gleiche wie Dieter Bohlen.

Warum diesen Geldverschwendungsapparat nicht abschaffen und eine Mediensteuer einführen.
Wer keine Steuern zahlt wäre ohne lästige Bürokratie befreit und der Rest zahlt einkommensabhängig.


----------



## Casiopi (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Das System der zwangsweisen Gebühren ist vom Grundsatz lobenswert. Nur die Methoden der GEZ sowie gewisse Sichtweisen sind dort extrem Verfassungswidrig. Warum fallen internetfähige Computer in die Gebührenordnung? Kann mir das einer sinnig erklären?


Ganz einfach, weil man mit einem internetfähigen PC auf die Inhalte der öffentlich/rechtlichen zugreifen kann. Entweder über Youtube und Konsorten oder direkt per Stream.



Larmina schrieb:


> Ich bin ja der Meinung man sollte sich für die öffentlichrechtlichen sperren lassen können. Dann könnte ich mir einfach die GEZ sparen. Ich guck eh nur Simpsons und sonst nix.. und dafür die GEZ zahlen.. ne seh ich irgendwie nicht ein. Und wenn andere für mediale Verantwortung zahlen wollen können sie gern GEZ zahlen.. ich will nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Diskussion ist so alt wie die GEZ selbst. Es hat auf jeden Fall seine Vor- und Nachteile. Es ist so wie mit WoW, man kanns nicht jedem recht machen, aber die Mehrheit mag es(mal sehen wie es nach 3.2 aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil man mit einem internetfähigen PC auf die Inhalte der öffentlich/rechtlichen zugreifen kann. Entweder über Youtube und Konsorten oder direkt per Stream.


Habe gehofft, dass genau dieser Punkt genannt wird. Aber wer bitteschön zwingt denn die Öffentlich rechtlichen dazu, ihr TV-Programm im Internet zu ver*öffentlichen*? Warum gibt es nicht einfach das System der Zugangsdaten? Jeder GEZ-Zahler erhält Zugangsdaten zum Onlineportal der Ö.r. und kann sich dort das Programm in einem gesicherten Bereich ansehen.  Wer keine GEZ-Gebühr zahlt, erhält demnach keine Zugangsdaten. Dieses System wäre sehr leicht und verhältnismäßig kostengünstig zu realieren. Aber dann wär natürlich das einzige Argument der GEZ, auf internetfähige Rechner Gebühren zu erheben, dahin und die liebe Kohle ebenfalls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann doch auch nicht freiwillig Bild- und Tonmaterial ins Internet stellen und dann von *jedem *potenziellen Internetnutzer Geld verlangen. Ganz unabhängig davon, *ob *die Leute sich meine veröffentlichen Sachen überhaupt ansehen. Achja, sehr lustig ist bei der Gebührenregelung für internetfähige Rechner ohnehin, dass die GEZ somit das gesamte Internet als *ihr* Eigentum ansieht.


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil man mit einem internetfähigen PC auf die Inhalte der öffentlich/rechtlichen zugreifen kann. Entweder über Youtube und Konsorten oder direkt per Stream.
> 
> 
> Die Diskussion ist so alt wie die GEZ selbst. Es hat auf jeden Fall seine Vor- und Nachteile. Es ist so wie mit WoW, man kanns nicht jedem recht machen, aber die Mehrheit mag es(mal sehen wie es nach 3.2 aussieht
> ...


Naja also die GEZ mag glaub ich niemand wirklich... nur eben zahlen die meisten Leute ohne zu maulen bzw hinterziehen und sind deshalb auch still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Habe gehofft, dass genau dieser Punkt genannt wird. Aber wer bitteschön zwingt denn die Öffentlich rechtlichen dazu, ihr TV-Programm im Internet zu ver*öffentlichen*. Warum gibt es nicht einfach das System der Zugangsdaten? Jeder GEZ-Zahler erhält Zugangsdaten zum Onlineportal der Ö.r. und kann sich dort das Programm in einem gesicherten Bereich ansehen.



Ich wäre dafür das die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen ihr wichtigsten Inhalte ausdrucken und als Illustrierte beim Frisör auslegen.
Dann müssten wir auch GEZ bezahlen wenn wir und die Haare schneiden lassen.


----------



## boonfish (26. Juni 2009)

Es sollten sich eher die Leute schämen, die Frauentausch freiwillig anschauen.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nö ist es nicht!!
> Dadurch, dass es nicht über Steuern läuft, von denen man als Geringverdiener automatisch befreit ist, müssen Geringverdiener sich jeweils für kurze Zeiträume befreien lassen.
> Das ist vom Prinzip schon völlig unwirtschaftlich, da Mengen an Geldern verschleudert werden, für die damit zusammenhängende Bürokratie.
> Dazu kommen dann noch Probleme, da man sich seit neustem (hat merkwürdigerweise niemand in der Presse drüber gemault) erst immer für den kommenden Monat befreien lassen kann aber nie für den aktuellen. Das ist besondern nett wenn man Bescheide (zum Beispiel von den JobCenter) zu spät erhält.
> ...


Steuern = Staatsangelegenheiten. Aber die GEZ wurde genau aus dem Grund geschaffen, überparteilich und unabhängig vom Staat zu exitieren. Wenn die Gebühren über Steuern finanziert würden, hätte der Staat somit doch wieder die indirekte Kontrolle über das Fernsehen/die ö.r..


----------



## ChesterRoM (26. Juni 2009)

hat der papi keine gruppe gefunden und spannt nun die ganze familie ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber immernoch besser als wandern oder die oma besuchen oder.... =)


----------



## Neneko89 (26. Juni 2009)

nasezu schrieb:


> ich find schon das man sich für wow schämen sollte , da es ein sehr zeitaufwänfdiges spiel ist und wenn man familie hat sollte man sich erst recht gedanken machen.schließlich geht es bei wow um ehrgeiz was items betrifft. im großen und ganzen weiß jeder der wow spielt das es nichts bringt, da es bei jeden patch neue items erfolge etc gibt und die zeit die man investiert hat , hat man quasi umsonstinvestiert. das dumme ist nur das man dafür sogar zahlt obwohl man es weiß das betrifftmich auch. spätestens wenn blizz nichts mehr released hätte wow eigentlich einen sinn


Warum gibts dann überhaupt Computerspiele? Man spielt sie durch, hat am Ende das Beste, legt das Spiel zur Seite kauft sich n neues oO

Ich für meinen Teil finde das gut so. Wär ja bissl komisch wenn man 4 Jahre lang mit der gleichen Ausrüstung rumrennt, oder nich? Muss aber dazu sagen das ich dieses Jahr erst 20 werde und noch keine Familie habe meine Freundin spielt auch WoW. Find das immernoch besser als jeden Abend vorm Fernseher rumzugammeln. Das is ja auch nich viel anders. Natürlich sollte man dann auch mal was mit seiner Familie unternehmen. Mal in den Zoo fahren, Freizeitpark, gehört ja auch dazu. Solang man nich jeden abend spielt finde ich das völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## doncarloso (26. Juni 2009)

Casiopi schrieb:


> Ein Frauentausch zwischen einer Alkoholiker und Junkiefamilie wäre doch cool. /ironie off
> ...



noch cooler wäre eine Sendung über einen Char - Tausch Horde <->Ally  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (26. Juni 2009)

Meine Güte wer guckt den heute noch Frauentausch. Sein wir Ehrlich man tauscht eine Frau gegen eine Andere  und es entsteht Chaos. Was soll daran den Amüsant sein ? Außerdem soll Fälle sind doch eh nur eine Vorstellung wie es das Publikum gerne hätte. Den der jenige, der Frauentausch guckt dies doch nur weil es sich an der Schaden freude andere erlustigen will, oder an den Strapatzen anderer (nenen wir es mal) Scheinfamilien.
RTL baut alles auf usw, wie auch zich andere Sender. Das WoW zeigen und dessen Wirkung könnte sogar von Politikern ausgerufen worden sein. Als Argument für diese These wäre als Beispiel das eine menge Politiker dieses Spiel schon forthaben wollen. Ich kenne das auch bei nem Freund, seine Mutter liest Bravo. Da stand mal KInder sollen sich wegen FF7 umgebracht haben, *zisch* schneller als Wind war das gute Spiel weg.

Also man merkt jetzt schon das Medien die Bevölkerung Manipulieren können, wie es beim TE wohl passiert worden ist (meiner Meinung nach).
So glaub einfach an sogut wie nichts im Fernsehen, 90 % ist eine lüge und außerdem alle Medien stellen ein Problem als immer zu groß ab.
Drogen usw sind deutlich schlimmer (aber auch nicht Absolut bzw unglaublich schlimm) doch wird die Spiele sucht höher gestellt. Die Politiker (wenn man sie so nennen darf) sollten sich lieber um eine Funktionelle Wirtschaft kümmern anstatt um Probleme, den bei einem Problem hilft nur klarer Verstand , welcher nicht durch Parteien zugehörigkeit, hass, eifer usw gestört wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnomischer Weltherrscher (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte auch mal aus langeweile eine folge angesehen. 
Arbeitslose familie mit 3 Kindern (ruhigere Menschen) "vs" Friseusin und Lagerarbeiter ( Körperorientiere). 

Die Körperorientieren wurden "besser" dargestellt wie die arbeitslosen. Wobei die "bessere" Familie sehr assiozial war. Assiozialität wird meistens nur Dreckigkeit dargestellt, was ja nicht stimmt. Jeder der mal nach der Bedeutung des  Wortes assozial schaut, weiß es besser.

Es wird in der Sendung nur "versucht" klischees zu bedienen, siehe auch WOW.
Wer das regelmäßig schaut wird da nur manipuliert und glaubt es irgendwann (alles oder nur einiges, je nachdem was man glauben will)

Achja Wow fördert die Kommunikation.  


PS:
Die Sendung ist eh schwachsinnig gewesen... Alle 8 min *immer wieder die* *gleichen Szenen*. Ich dachte da nur: sehr einfallsreich so kann man eine Sendung auch zeitmäßig strecken. 

PPS: Wird RTL2 nicht auch von einer Partei beeinflusst?(war das nicht die CDU?) Gerüchte, Gerüchte...^^  Bild wird auch von der CDU gesponsort^^ -->will damit sagen irgendwo wird man immer manipuliert.  Und das Wow ein Killerspiel für die CDU ist, ist auch nichts neues.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (26. Juni 2009)

nasezu schrieb:


> ich find schon das man sich für wow schämen sollte , da es ein sehr zeitaufwänfdiges spiel ist und wenn man familie hat sollte man sich erst recht gedanken machen.schließlich geht es bei wow um ehrgeiz was items betrifft. im großen und ganzen weiß jeder der wow spielt das es nichts bringt, da es bei jeden patch neue items erfolge etc gibt und die zeit die man investiert hat , hat man quasi umsonstinvestiert. das dumme ist nur das man dafür sogar zahlt obwohl man es weiß das betrifftmich auch. spätestens wenn blizz nichts mehr released hätte wow eigentlich einen sinn



Nun das ist eine Sichtweise die nicht differenziert.
Abgesehen von Itemgier gibt es noch ganz andere Gründe WoW zu spielen.
Ich kenne Leute die loggen nur 3mal täglich ein und entfernen sich dabei niemals von Aktionshaus, Bank und Briefkasten. Diese leute kümmert es wenig ob sie grün oder Blau oder Lila equipd sind oder ob sie das aktuelle T-set haben. Diese Leute interessieren sich nur für ihren Goldstand und den handel den sie treiben.
Dann gibt´s auch Leute die sich nur abends nach der arbeit mal 2 Stunden einloggen 3-4 BG´s machen.
Nicht jeder WoW Spieler kann den Hals nicht voll bekommen.

Für mich ist der Weg das Ziel, Ich weis sehr genau das die tollen Lilaitems bald nichtmehr aktuel sind und ich freue mich schon darauf nach besseren zu suchen und dabei viele Bosse von ihrem armseeligen Leben zu erlösen. (Ja ich musste noch kurz einen Satz bringen den nun psychologen dazu nutzen können mich als Killerspielopfer abzustempeln)


----------



## .Blôôdy. (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir heute morgen die wiederhohlung angesehn...
EIN (1) Mann war vorm Pc gesessen hat aber nedmal WoW
gespielt von daher ^^


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Drogen usw sind deutlich schlimmer (aber auch nicht Absolut bzw unglaublich schlimm) doch wird die Spiele sucht höher gestellt. Die Politiker (wenn man sie so nennen darf) sollten sich lieber um eine Funktionelle Wirtschaft kümmern anstatt um Probleme, den bei einem Problem hilft nur klarer Verstand , welcher nicht durch Parteien zugehörigkeit, hass, eifer usw gestört wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Smoking doesn't kill People!
*Videogames do!* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erothar (26. Juni 2009)

Schaut euch mal: "MEin Mann und sein Hobby" an. Da bin ich lieber etwas nach WoW süchtig, weil wenn jemand kein RL hat dann sind das aba echt manche von denen^^


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juni 2009)

frauentauch ist aber auch nicht grade das schlaueste programm mit hüper inteligenten leuten....

zum thema schämen......warum soll man sich dadrüber schämen?? interresiert mich doch nicht ob die familie xy aus xy wow süchtich ist....es wies sowiso das jeder das es hunderte wow suchtis giebt...


----------



## Maridan (26. Juni 2009)

Die meisten leute die sich Talk Shows oder Frauentausch etc. ansehen, schauen diese auch nur damit ihr Selbstwertgefühl gesteigert wird.
Dann können diese leute sagen " So würde ich nie Leben", gleichzeitig Leben diese Menschen selber so.


----------



## Sabrina1 (26. Juni 2009)

Hmm,dann haben Sie die Szenen wohl schon raus geschnitten.
Auch auf der RTL2 Homepage wurde gegenüber gestern einiges Entfernt.
Wenn den auch diese Familie jetzt keine Ruhe bekommt liegt es Sicherlich nicht an mir das betone ich nochmals.
Ich wollte auch keine Welle beitreten,das hört sich an wie ein kleines Sorry, ist es aber eben nicht.

Dazu:
Im Internet sollte man sich eine gewisse Anonymität sichern,gerade wenn man zu den Zeitpunkt in der Öffentlichkeit steht.
Charakternamen,und die komplette Adresse wurden genannt und man muss dann damit rechnen bekannter zu werden.

Auch das ich regelmäßig solche Sendungen sehe habe ich bereits dementiert und Entspricht nicht der Wahrheit.
Es war eher Zufall weil nicht anderes kam oder ich musste es schauen wegen mein Anhang,g.

Trotzdem wünsche ich beide Familien viel Glück und alles Gute...

Sabrina


----------



## HellsBells90 (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...



wieso sollte ich mich schämen wow zu spiele

wow hat sowieso nicht gerade den besten ruf in der gesellschaft
aber was kann bitte schön wow oder wir normalen spieler dazu, dass andere so auf dem spiel kleben bleiben?


----------



## vekol (26. Juni 2009)

Als ich noch klein war sind meine Eltern häufig mit mir dort spazierengegangen, wo es noch was zu sehen / erleben gibt für Kinder also dort wo Wald, Landwirtschaft o.ä. zu finden sind. Käme darüber heute 'ne Doku dann würde man sie vermutlich als Survivalspinner oder Ökofaschisten darstellen, genau wie eine Familie bei der jeder WoW spielt wohl spielsüchtig sein muß.


----------



## Xarri (26. Juni 2009)

hat wer nen RS Link dazu?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. Juni 2009)

Maridan schrieb:


> Die meisten leute die sich Talk Shows oder Frauentausch etc. ansehen, schauen diese auch nur damit ihr Selbstwertgefühl gesteigert wird.
> Dann können diese leute sagen " So würde ich nie Leben", gleichzeitig Leben diese Menschen selber so.



ääähhh... nein. zumindest nicht alle. ich guck mir sowas beim mittagessen auch mal an. zur belustigung - und damit ich nich stumpf gegen die wand starre, während ich esse. Oo


----------



## MikeMcFly (26. Juni 2009)

Frauentausch? Läuft das im Unterklasse-TV?
Und was bitte ist daran peinlich wenn die ganze Fam. zockt?


----------



## Joergsen (26. Juni 2009)

also ich finds peinlicher frauentausch zu schauen als mit der ganzen familie wow zu zocken...


----------



## Lotako (26. Juni 2009)

Ich habs gesehen. Ich war entsetzt. Das Ehepaar war total lustlos egal um was es ging, die haten gar keine emotionen mehr.. Nur eine leere hülle.


----------



## sceezy (26. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> frauentauch ist aber auch nicht grade das schlaueste programm mit hüper inteligenten leuten....
> 
> zum thema schämen......warum soll man sich dadrüber schämen?? interresiert mich doch nicht ob die familie xy aus xy wow süchtich ist....es wies sowiso das jeder das es hunderte wow suchtis giebt...




Fehlen mir die Worte!!!


----------



## CalibraHH (26. Juni 2009)

RTL2 ist sowieso verblödungsfernsehen und frauentausch is eines der schlechtesten serien, die ich je gesehen habe. und wenn die leute da wirklich echt sein sollten und es nicht nur gespielt wird, dann ist es deren problem und nicht das von uns.
und ob wir nun wow, half life oder bugs bunny spielen, es wird von den NICHT SPIELENDEN menschen/politikern eh alles als böse angesehn, weil sie keine ahnung haben.

also wozu drüber nachdenken?? ändern können wir eh nichts


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben es ja Leute gesehen.
> Ich fand es auf jeden Fall Peinlich der Auftritt dieser Familie.



jeder auftritt in einer rtl2 produktion ist peinlich....von daher wundert mich nichts. zudem wird ihnen alles vom sender vorgeschrieben...nicht der genaue wortlaut (die meisten darsteller wären sowieso zu dumm, sich den zu merken), jedoch die handlungen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2009)

Solche Sendungen sind doch sowieso meist "gestellt". Da werden irgendwelchen Leuten Geldscheine in die Hand gedrückt und ihnen vorgelegt was sie sagen müssen, damit es besonders "asozial" etc. wirkt.
Ist genau wie bei diesen Talkshows. Hab darüber mal einen Bericht gesehen und da gibt es Leute die von Sendung zu Sendung wandern. Bei der einen Sendung sind sie 42, solo und arbeitslos, bei der nächsten dann plötzlich 38, haben vier Kinder usw. Die verdienen mit ihren Auftritten ihr Geld.

Ich schaue ja fast gar kein Fernsehen mehr, eigentlich nur noch wenn Fussball läuft, ansonsten ist die Flimmerkiste bei mir eigentlich immer aus.


----------



## sceezy (26. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Solche Sendungen sind doch sowieso meist "gestellt". Da werden irgendwelchen Leuten Geldscheine in die Hand gedrückt und ihnen vorgelegt was sie sagen müssen, damit es besonders "asozial" etc. wirkt.
> Ist genau wie bei diesen Talkshows. Hab darüber mal einen Bericht gesehen und da gibt es Leute die von Sendung zu Sendung wandern. Bei der einen Sendung sind sie 42, solo und arbeitslos, bei der nächsten dann plötzlich 38, haben vier Kinder usw. Die verdienen mit ihren Auftritten ihr Geld.
> 
> Ich schaue ja fast gar kein Fernsehen mehr, eigentlich nur noch wenn Fussball läuft, ansonsten ist die Flimmerkiste bei mir eigentlich immer aus.




Trotzdem ist ein Talkshow was anderes im Gegensatz zu der Sendung gestern Abend...das hat nix mit Rtl2 zutun,oder sonstige Nischensender...glaubst doch nicht wirklich,dass die Familie
aufs wort von Rtl2 angefangen hat mit woW spielen und natürlich alles gestellt ist!!!
Und die Mutter hat für Rtl2 sich die Zähne rausgenommen und die Wohnung sieht normal auch ganz anders aus..also bitte!!


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> frauentauch ist aber auch nicht grade das schlaueste programm mit hüper inteligenten leuten....
> 
> zum thema schämen......warum soll man sich dadrüber schämen?? interresiert mich doch nicht ob die familie xy aus xy wow süchtich ist....es wies sowiso das jeder das es hunderte wow suchtis giebt...


Hättste statt dem WoWsuchtiflame doch lieber mal schreiben gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (26. Juni 2009)

Die Sender bieten oft die Sendungen auch per Stream an, so auch hier http://www.rtl2.de/33146.html

Die sog. "Zockerfamilie" ist natürlich schon heftig...als asozial kann man die schon bezeichnen. Aber die Frau tut mir auch leid weil die mit diesem Bauer zusammenleben muss. Ich meine die Rollenverteilung dürfte klar sein...kam im Beitrag ja ganz gut rüber. Ansonsten finde ich es aber nicht in Ordnung auf welche Art und Weise da berichtet wird. Die Sender müssen anscheinend ganz gut bezahlen sonst würde sich keiner so etwas freiwillig antun.

Zu der "Märchenfamilie" fällt mir aber auch nicht viel ein...generell sind die schon ok aber solche Kommentare wie "Ich habe mein Leben besser im Griff als du" und dann schreibt sie dem Mann einen Brief anstatt ihm das direkt zu sagen ist ziemlich feige. Natürlich wachsen die Kinder da gut auf und ist auch alles sauber aber eingebildet ist die gute Frau trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juni 2009)

was geht mich dass an? soll ich mich etwa fuer alles schaemen, was jemals weisse/etc angerichtet haben? das sind nur menschen, ich hab nichts mit denen am hut, kenne sie nicht, indentifiziere mich ned mit denen. also gehts mit am a.... vorbei




Larmina schrieb:


> Hättste statt dem WoWsuchtiflame doch lieber mal schreiben gelernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kennst du hans?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ja du musst dich verdammt nochmal schämen! Denn nicht die Tatsache, dass du WoW spielst ist beschämend, nein die Tatsache das du RTL2 zur Primetime guckst. Noch beschämender wird es nur durch die Tatsache, dass du das dort gezeigte auch nur im Ansatz für real erachtest. Ich möchte dir mit einem kleinen Beispiel in die Machenschaften des deutschen TV einweisen: "Je emotionaler und spektakulärer du z.B. in einer Tv-Talkshow auftrittst, umso mehr Geld erhälst du für deinen Auftritt".
> 
> Ich gebe dir ein Rat fürs Leben. Stelle die Zahlungen an die GEZ ein. Schicke dann alle Schreiben der GEZ  _(welche zwangsläufig bei dir eintreffen werden)_ *unfrei* mit der Bitte zurück, sie mögen dir erstmal detailiert aufschlüsseln, *wofür* diese Gebühren überhaupt erhoben werden. Bei mir hatte es drei Ermahnungen seitens der GEZ bedarf und dreimaliger Errinnerung mit erstmal meine Frage zu beantworten, bis ich eine Broschüre des NDR erhalten hatte, wofür die GEZ eingesetzt wird. Solltest du auch soweit gekommen sein, schreibe in deinem folgenden Schreiben, dass du weder Radio, Tv noch einen internetfähigen Rechner besitzt und aus diesem Grund keine GEZ bezahlen willst.
> 
> ...



hehe ... der war gut ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. Juni 2009)

hmmm...ich kenne auch jemanden auf meinem server, dessen vater, mutter und schwester auch wow spielen.... oje, ich hoffe bei denen geht es anständig zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnomischer Weltherrscher (26. Juni 2009)

ist alles nur ein Frage der Darstellung. Man braucht doch nur das Extreme zeigen.
Leute werden doch da gesucht, wenn da ein Laienschauspieler da ne mutter hat der alle Zähne fehlen um so besser. Solche "Dokus" sind doch  nur  modernere Varianten von Talkshows.

Ich habe zwar nicht die Sendung gesehen, aber ich könnte schwören du hast bei alle nicht gleichzeitig den Bildschirm gesehen^^ 

WoW kennt jeder , wenn das jemand nicht kennt  der lebt ohne medienzugang (radio, Zeitung etc..) oder ist nicht in der lage solchen input aufzunehmen. Immerhin gibts wow schon sooooo lange und kam in den medien schon sooooo oft vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Z.b  ich arbeite in einem Einkaufscenter und dort  war ein Song contest (no name wettbewerb). Kaum einer hat sich dafür interessert, obwohl die besser singen als die leute von DSDS^^.

Ist doch so ,was man am ehesten kennt desto interessanter ist es um darüber labern zu können und jeder kann mitreden.
KLatsch und Tratsch for the win (FTW^^). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für Bahnbrechende wissenschaftliche nüchterne Erkenntnisse interessieren sich doch die wenigsten, wenn man mit anderen Leuten nicht darüber reden kann und klischees kann man sich besser merken wie nüchterne Fakten.

So ist es mit wow auch , über klischees kann man besser leute fesseln. Je mehr Leute an an einer bestimmten Sache glauben umso wahrheitsgemäßer wirds für die. 
Denn man kann doch am besten über bekannte Sachen mit anderen leute  lästern und sich belustigen...
Und darum gehts in solchen Sendungen, nämlich ums lästern. Oder hat jemand solche Sendungen gesehen ohne sein Senf dazugegeben zu haben?^^


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kennst du hans?


Na klar. Ein sehr sympathischer Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (26. Juni 2009)

haha ich habs auch gesehen xD
fand ich schon lustig, aber ehrlich gesagt find ich die Leute, 
die da mitmachen eh lächerlich...


----------



## OMGlooool (26. Juni 2009)

Also Ich habs auch gesehen.
War schon lustig...

am besten war die Stelle wo die Frau ihre neue Wohnung inspiziert, sich an den pc setzt und sagt:
"Mal gucken ob die hier WOW installiert haben.... Hm...Nein, kein WOW installiert. Naja dann muss Ich wohl 14 Tage warten, dann kann Ich wieder WOW spielen."

Das war so heftig, die Frau sollte sich echt mal Gedanken machen. Obwohl, wahrscheinlich gabs nen extrabonus wenn sie das vor der Kamera sagt.^^


----------



## Bigmedi (26. Juni 2009)

Frauentausch ist der gleiche Mist wie Wow,passt wie die Butter aufs Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tridentmania (26. Juni 2009)

Diese ganzen Serien sind als Unterschichten-TV abgestempelt!
Darüber sollte man sich im klaren sein, wenn man so etwas schaut!


----------



## Pyrokara (26. Juni 2009)

Konnte mich jetzt wirklich nicht dazu überwinden mehr als den ersten Stream anzusehen, ich dachte ich wäre Idiotensendungen von ATV+ gewöhnt aber die Sendung schlägt ja mal alles.
Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass ich mich vor Leuten die freiwillig(!!) Frauentausch schauen, schämen könnte.


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Juni 2009)

ich schäme mich als WoW spieler nicht wenn jemand im Fernseh seine sucht zeigt, ich schäme mich für Leute die sich sonen Schrott reinziehen. Es sollte doch wohl jedem Klar sein das die Leute dazu aufgefordert werden sich so total asozial und komisch zu verhalten. Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der sich je so verhalten würde wie die Leute in sendeungen wie Frauentausch, Supernanny, Hagen hilft und ähnlichen sendungen tun. Das was die leute da tun ist der totale Schwachsinn und niemand würde sich in der Realität so verhalten wie die es meistens tun, alles gestellt der müll da.


----------



## flooha (26. Juni 2009)

ich fand die folge hammer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

OT: Was willst du uns eigentlich mit deinem Avatar mitteilen, flooha?


----------



## flooha (26. Juni 2009)

keine ahnung... ich nehm an mein avatar hat hunger oder sein kr4sse3s ep1XX nicht bekommen.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Du hast warhscheinlich keine Lust, dein Avatar gegen etwas geschmackvolleres auszutauschen? Mit etwas mehr.....Tiefgang und dafür weniger Anzeichen dafür, dass es das Avatar nur wegen des Blutes gibt und nicht, weil es sonderlich schön oder kreativ ist?!


----------



## flooha (26. Juni 2009)

darf nicht jeder sein avatar selbst wählen? und wenn ich meinen avatar mag?


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

flooha schrieb:


> darf nicht jeder sein avatar selbst wählen? und wenn ich meinen avatar mag?


Zeigst du damit deutlich dein geistiges Niveau...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (26. Juni 2009)

Thema Avatar ist hiermit beendet, wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

flooha schrieb:


> darf nicht jeder sein avatar selbst wählen? und wenn ich meinen avatar mag?


Sicher darfst du das. Aber warum gleich so aggressiv? Ist es hier nichtmal mehr erlaubt, eine stink normale Frage zu stellen? Meine Oma würde nun sagen: "Jesus". Tut mir leid mit dir ein Dialog geführt zu haben! Ich werde mir größte Mühe geben, das zukünftig zu unterlassen. 

Aber nun BTT, dass hat hier nichts zu suchen. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass meine FRAGE solche Reaktion verursacht. Wenn du sonst noch was willst bitte PN.


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Sicher darfst du das. Aber warum gleich so aggressiv? Ist es hier nichtmal mehr erlaubt, eine stink normale Frage zu stellen? Meine Oma würde nun sagen: "Jesus". Tut mir leid mit dir ein Dialog geführt zu haben! Ich werde mir größte Mühe geben, das zukünftig zu unterlassen.
> 
> Aber nun BTT, dass hat hier nichts zu suchen. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass meine FRAGE solche Reaktion verursacht. Wenn du sonst noch was willst bitte PN.


das is normal hier ziemlich das gleiche niveau wie bei frauentauch...........will aber nicht tiefer gehen das entflammt nur neue dissksionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (26. Juni 2009)

gerade mal hier die leute gesehen ist natürlich alles echt.

suchti hartz 4 Familie trifft auf supper Fitte power Familie mit Geld und einem super leben.


natürlich merkt keiner das da was gestellt sein könnte.


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> gerade mal hier die leute gesehen ist natürlich alles echt.
> 
> suchti hartz 4 Familie trifft auf supper Fitte power Familie mit Geld und einem super leben.
> 
> ...


das ist doch immer so, immer die größten unterschiede, immer die gleichen sätze die fallen, immer treffen alle verurteile auf die familien zu....ist wie bei der super nanny.....alles gestellt

und ich frag mich warum sich da solche messis bewerben schämen die sich nicht? normale messis sind eigentlich scheuer und lassen nicht jeden in ihr haus....und die super schiki miki familien bei denen es immer heißt "bei uns bleibt der fehrnseher aus!" was wollen sie dan selbst im fehrnsehn???


----------



## nekori (27. Juni 2009)

Solange die arbeiten und ihre steuern bezahlen, ist es mir egal was irgend eine familie macht.


----------



## Wowneuling (27. Juni 2009)

Das sollte es eigentlich auch, wenn sie keine Steuern zahlen würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (27. Juni 2009)

Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, wie man eigentlich überhaupt so dermaßen geistig umnachtet sein kann,
um in die Verlegenheit zu geraten einen Sender wie RTL2 einzuschalten?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Achja... /closed?


----------



## blindhai (27. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> gerade mal hier die leute gesehen ist natürlich alles echt.
> 
> suchti hartz 4 Familie trifft auf supper Fitte power Familie mit Geld und einem super leben.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, dass die Fitness-Familie so im Geld schwimmt sonst würden die für 1500 Euro so einen Mist nicht mitmachen. Die flotte Mama dürfte eher nicht mehr arbeiten und was kann Papa als "Fitnesscoach" schon verdienen...es sei denn er hat einen eigenen Laden aber das wurde nicht gesagt.


----------



## The Reptil (27. Juni 2009)

LOL Frauentausch ist doch immer scheiss 
WoW bashern ist doch auch schon fast Standart also wayn


@ wowneuling   der avatar hat was mit Internetkult zu tun 
                        ist eine Anspielung auf starwars und internet cookies 
                        und ich glaub 4chan wie auch immer ist recht umfangreich das Thema


----------



## Larmina (27. Juni 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, wie man eigentlich überhaupt so dermaßen geistig umnachtet sein kann,
> um in die Verlegenheit zu geraten einen Sender wie RTL2 einzuschalten?!
> 
> 
> ...


Stargate find ich eine gute Sendung. Aber sonst kann man wirklich ALLES da in die Tonne treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalrogh (27. Juni 2009)

durchgezapped, und das Elend gesehen... wie kann man sein Kind in so einer Bude großziehen... die Eltern gehören entmündigt, das Kind zu Pflegeeltern!

2.Tag, Die Frau will mit dem Vater und dem Kind was spielen... Sie geht zum Compi und startet "SOLITÄR" meine Fresse,rofl,lol


----------



## Pluto-X (27. Juni 2009)

Hab das garnet gesehen, aber hört sich lustig an ^^.
Da fällt mir auf das ich überhaupt kein Fernsehen mehr schaue, da ich stattdessen immer wow spiele xD.
Macht auch mehr Spass !


----------



## Lobiño (27. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> SO. Um endlich auf den Punkt  zu kommen, was dein Thema mit der GEZ und meinem zeitraubenden  Geschwafel zu tun hat: Von diesem Geld, was du dir nun monatlich  sparst, abonnierst du dir erstmal die Zeitschrift DIE  ZEIT. Dann kaufst du dir noch einen einigermaßen  vernünftigen BlueRay-Player und legst dir eine schöne  Spielfilmsammlung zu.
> 
> Glaube mir, dass sich binnen 4 Wochen  dein Gehirn wieder normalisieren wird. Du wirst wieder fähig  sein, nicht dem deutschen Drecks-Tv als geistiger Sklave zu dienen  und dem Bockmist, welcher dort gesendet wird auch nur 5min deiner  Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken.



Sorry, für den harschen Ton jetzt, aber wenn du ihm / ihr einen Rat geben willst, dann doch bitte  richtig, wie so in etwa: "Steig auf dein olles Fahrrad, fahr zur  nächsten (Universitäts-) Bibliothek und les ein paar  Bücher, die dich schon immer interessiert haben."

Und  nur so nebenbei: Nach der Arbeit haben eben viele keinen Bock mehr  auf Gebabbel von Leuten, die von sich denken sie hätten die Weisheit mi'm  Löffel gefressen... Ich schau auch ab und zu Trash-TV an, obwohl  ich genau weiß, dass alles gestellt ist - so wie vorgestern - und  höchstwahrscheinlich für ihre Aussagen usw. bezahlt werden. Nur mal so ein  paar Beispiele hier aus dem Forum:





> ääähhh... nein.  zumindest nicht alle. ich guck mir sowas beim mittagessen auch mal  an. zur belustigung - und damit ich nich stumpf gegen die wand  starre, während ich esse. Oo





> haha ich habs auch gesehen  xD
> fand ich schon lustig, aber ehrlich gesagt find ich die Leute,
> die da mitmachen eh lächerlich...





> ich fand die folge hammer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit der CDU ist also  allgemein bekannt. Endlich stehe ich nicht mehr alleine da! *hehe* 





> PPS: Wird RTL2 nicht auch von  einer Partei beeinflusst?(war das nicht die CDU?) Gerüchte,  Gerüchte...^^ Bild wird auch von der CDU gesponsort^^ -->will  damit sagen irgendwo wird man immer manipuliert. Und das Wow ein  Killerspiel für die CDU ist, ist auch nichts neues.



    @tridentmania: Wenn du nur wüsstest... Zwar sind so abgestempelt, aber gucken tun das alle. Schon alleine, weil sich viele an anderer Leid ergötzen. *kotz* 





> Diese ganzen Serien sind als  Unterschichten-TV abgestempelt! Darüber sollte man sich im  klaren sein, wenn man so etwas schaut!



PS: Ich finde "Das Supertalent" fast schon schlimmer als Frauentausch. (Man beachte das Publikum hinter der Jury...) Eben alles "Made by RTL"...


----------



## Xlexo (27. Juni 2009)

Um das evtl. mal wieder auf die Sendung zu beziehen...

Die Dame wohnte in einer hmm vollkommen heruntergekommenen Wohnung mit Schimmel an den Wänden etc. da sie nicht in der Lage waren mal zu putzen, da sie ja den ganzen Tag WoW zocken mussten. Diese besagte "Tauschmutter" ist dann zu ner sagen wir mal etwas schnöseligen Familie -  war ja eigentlich schon vorher klar, darauf basiert halt die Sendung - gekommen, wo sie sich dann an den PC gesetzt hat und gemeint hat... so unternehmen wir - der Vater mit dem 5jährigen Sohn oder so und sie - mal was.

Mit den Worten "Da ihr ja mein Hobby WoW nicht aufm PC habt, lasst uns Solitär spielen." Zu 3. ein Single-Player-Game...No Comment!
Zu sonstigen Aktivitäten war sie auch nicht zu bewegen, da ja Bewegung und gemeinsame Spiele Mist sind.Das hat was mit Gemeinschaft zu tun. Diese Frau ist wohl ein extremes Bsp., was man für sämtliche Spiele/Lebenssituationen etc. finden kann.

Um das ganze noch zu einem Abschluss zu bringen, ich glaube, dass sich keiner dafür schämen muss, dass er WoW spielt. *ES SEI DENN MAN SPIELT SO WIE DIE TUSSE... LINKE HAND auf den Pfeiltasten* und mit der *RECHTEN HAND quer drüber auf die Ziffertasten* zum Spell betätigen. Sah lustig aus und wtf... ich wünsch allen, die das lesen, dass sie 1. nicht so doof sind und 2. ihr Leben noch halbwegs im Griff haben.

Um mich noch aus der Misere rauszuziehen, wieso ich das geguckt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab beim durchzappen kurz gesehen, dass die WoW zockt und hab das dann da gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xlex


----------



## Lobiño (27. Juni 2009)

Xlexo schrieb:


> Um das ganze noch zu einem Abschluss zu bringen, ich glaube, dass sich keiner dafür schämen muss, dass er WoW spielt. *ES SEI DENN MAN SPIELT SO WIE DIE TUSSE... LINKE HAND auf den Pfeiltasten* und mit der *RECHTEN HAND quer drüber auf die Ziffertasten* zum Spell betätigen. Sah lustig aus und wtf... ich wünsch allen, die das lesen, dass sie 1. nicht so doof sind und 2. ihr Leben noch halbwegs im Griff haben.
> 
> Um mich noch aus der Misere rauszuziehen, wieso ich das geguckt hab
> 
> ...



/sign

Das wäre doch ein passendes Schlusswort an dieser Stelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (27. Juni 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Das wäre doch ein passendes Schlusswort an dieser Stelle.
> 
> ...


Wenn du MOD wärst ja. Da nein: Neeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (27. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wenn du MOD wärst ja. Da nein: Neeee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du haust wohl immer noch drauf, wenn der andere auf dem Boden liegt, was? Streu ruhig weiter Salz in meine Wunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aldermahn (27. Juni 2009)

Lucky1991 schrieb:


> ...naja Frauentausch generell is schon so ein Mist weil sie sich immer die am meisten runtergekommen Familien aussuchen...




ein wenig naiv zu glauben das die wirklich familien suchen, das ganze ist doch komplett durchgeplant und hat nen drehbuch, genau wie bei den ganzen anderen volksverdummenden reality shows.

da wird halt einfach jedes vorurteil bedient, je höher der fremdschämfaktor, desto besser die quote.


----------



## Larmina (27. Juni 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Du haust wohl immer noch drauf, wenn der andere auf dem Boden liegt, was? Streu ruhig weiter Salz in meine Wunden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tut mir Leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (27. Juni 2009)

Servus (:
Meine Eltern und meine beiden anderen Brüder spielen auch WoW.
Wir sind alle über 18(<- ist der Jüngste bin 19)
Meine beiden Eltern sind Rentner.
Mein Bruder und ich wohnen noch zuhause, zuhause ist es zwar Chaotisch, dennoch sauber.
Natürlich verbringen meine Eltern jetzt mehr vor dem Pc, mein Dad war zwar schon immer nen kleiner PC crack
dennoch hält es sich in grenzen.
Vorher haben se halt zusammen fernseh geguckt.

Meine Mutter kümmert sich noch um ihre "aufgaben" im Haushalt, genau wie wir alle hier.
Wenn es dennoch mal zu extrem wird, merken wir das selber.

Wenn mich jemand fragt ob mich das stört sag ich immer wieder gerne.
Manche Familien spielen Mensch ärger dich nicht, wir spielen WoW.

/edit
BTW. Hinterm Sofa an der Front, Still standing und Immer wieder Jim is geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/2. Edit
Also die Folge war zum lachen und zum weinen.
    Diese "Naivität/Egoismus" von der "Anja" die is ja einfach nur Klasse.
    Ich nenn es Naivität weil sie für mich einfach nicht Erwachsen ist, so wie sie sich selber darstellt.
    Natürlich isses jedem des seine. Ich will auch nicht behaupten das mein Zimmer besser aussieht (von der Hygene schon, aber
    von der Ordentlichkeit, wie wir Jungs halt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
    Aber nochmal zur Anja, keinen funken anstand, für mich war so ein/e Egoismus/Naivität doch ziemlich gestellt "Mach doch was
    du willst oder wer braucht dich schon?" Würde nie ein normaler Mensch sagen
    nur zum beispiel. Wo der Kerl Andrew hieß der glaub ich ihr das Fußbad gemacht hat und sonstiges, ein relativ fremder Kerl,
    dazu auch nicht wirklich unhübsch sie bedient und ihr ihre "Wünsche" den sie zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte erfüllt und sie dann noch 
    so reagiert. War doch relativ amüsant (:
    Mir tat der Kerl nur irgendwie leid ^^ 
    Vor allem wie diese Anja spielt, haha da musste ich doch schon lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




    Das was ich oben geschrieben habe, is auch das traurige.
    Zu der Wohnung sag ich nur, ich würde nicht in so einem Zimmer leben wollen, wie diese Anja leben muss/will/tut.
    Für kurze Zeit, kein Thema übergangsweise aber okay.
    Es hat definitiv nicht nur mit dem Spiel zu tun, dennoch wie jeder weiss, fängt das Spiel einen und lässt so schnell nicht los


    Fazit für mich ist:
    Es ist einiges wohl gestellt, garkeine Frage, dennoch werden die bestimmt eine Wohnung nicht so herrichten.
    Für mich ist es klar, kaputte Familie, schön zusammen geschnibbelt vielleicht noch ein paar Sätze eingebaut
    und fertig is der Frauentausch (: (Hm reimt sich das oder bin ich nur zulang wach?^^)


----------



## suchtihh (27. Juni 2009)

kann man sich die schon irgednwo im netz anscahuen ? 

hab mal auf Youtube gesucht aber leider nix gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (27. Juni 2009)

*lach* Sorry, aber wenn ich mich jetzt in sämmtlichen Hobbys wegen irgendwelchen Assis schämen muss, dann sollte ich mir wohl besser bald ne Papiertüte besorgen, um sie übern Kopf zu stülpen xD

Aber mal Spaß bei Seite. 

Ich hab die Folge zwar nicht gesehen, weil ich keine Lust auf VerblödungsTV habe, aber ich denke mal, das sind einfach nur irgendwelche Spacken gewesen. 

Das ist das Selbe, wie wenn man sagt, dass alle Videospieler dick, pickelig, ungewaschen und unattraktiv sind. (oder sind wir das etwa doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Es gibt immer solche und solche. Es gibt auch Frauen, die sind bildhübsch, modeln, haben verdammt viel Grips in der Birne und zocken WoW wie ne Halbgöttin.

Also mir is das furz und mal ehrlich. Lieber spiel ich WoW und mach dabei was: Interaktion mit anderen Leuten, Teamplay etc. als dass ich vor der Glotze verrotte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aldermahn (27. Juni 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Das ist das Selbe, wie wenn man sagt, dass alle Videospieler dick, pickelig, ungewaschen und unattraktiv sind. (oder sind wir das etwa doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hrhr, also pickel hab ich keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dranay schrieb:


> Also mir is das furz und mal ehrlich. Lieber spiel ich WoW und mach dabei was: Interaktion mit anderen Leuten, Teamplay etc. als dass ich vor der Glotze verrotte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würd sogar so weit gehen, das beim Betrachten dieser sendungen ein großes stoppschild auftauchen sollte, da ja akut die intelligenz der zuschauer gefährdet wird.


----------



## Sabrina1 (27. Juni 2009)

Xlexo schrieb:


> Um das ganze noch zu einem Abschluss zu bringen, ich glaube, dass sich keiner dafür schämen muss, dass er WoW spielt. *ES SEI DENN MAN SPIELT SO WIE DIE TUSSE... LINKE HAND auf den Pfeiltasten* und mit der *RECHTEN HAND quer drüber auf die Ziffertasten* zum Spell betätigen. Sah lustig aus und wtf... ich wünsch allen, die das lesen, dass sie 1. nicht so doof sind und 2. ihr Leben noch halbwegs im Griff haben.


Hier musste ich jetzt doch Lachen,du könntest sogar Recht haben.


Xlexo schrieb:


> Um mich noch aus der Misere rauszuziehen, wieso ich das geguckt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wisster Bescheid nee...

Einige behaupten Frauentausch nicht gesehen zu haben und findet die Sendung Blödsinn,im nächsten Satz befindet sich aber eine Textstelle die darauf hinweisen das man sich die Sendung doch noch rein gepfiffen hatte.

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## Rotel (27. Juni 2009)

Naja eine, tragische, Wahrheit hat das ganze:

Das die WoW Familie in so ner Bruchbude wohnt scheint ja nicht gestellt zu sein. Die hygienischen Verhältnise dort sind echt besorgniserregend. Ich weiss nicht wie's euch geht, aber so würd ich echt nicht wohnen wollen. Schon allein die ganze Hasenscheisse in dem Käfig, das arme Tier schläft ja quasi in seinem Dreck. 
Und erzählt mir nicht, dass jemand der im Treppenhaus nen WoW Plakat und im Schlafzimmer eine selfmade Zeichnung von seinen Charaktern hat, nicht absolut süchtig ist. 

Ich bin kein Tierschützer, auch kein Gesundsheitsfreak und schon garkein Ordnungsfanatiker. Bei mir steht im Computerzimmer auch mal die eine oder andere Flasche bzw. Dose rum. Nichts ist klinisch sauber und hät ich n Haustier würd ich nicht jedes mal mit nem Swiffer kommen wenn es kacken muss....aber DAS ist wohl einfach to much!

Hab mir den Kram auf der Website von RTLII nach dem Thread hier angesehen. Meiner Meinung nach steckt hinter dem ganzen mehr Wahrheit als hier manche denken. Obwohl ich mich klar von der Meinung distanziere, dass ausschliesslich WoW der Grund ist wieso die so leben.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen ....

Jedoch meine ich, daß solche Reality-TV Sendungen der größte Mist sind, die ich nimmer ansehen würde.
Oft wird da Wirkliches mit Gestelltem vermischt. 
Leider scheinen viele Menschen genaus so etwas sehen zu wollen.
Sonst würde es das ja nicht geben.

Und in Bezug auf Verbot von gewissen Spielen sollte mit dieser Sendung gerade gezeigt werden, 
wie negativ sich WoW auf den Menschen auswirkt, daß es dann eben so in der Wohnung etc. aussieht.

nochmals zu den Sendungen - ob real oder gestellt ...

Abundzu denke ich, es ist real - abundzu auch wiederum nicht.
Bei realen Sendungen, wo es eben so zugeht, 
denke ich, Leute aus ärmeren Schichten werden nur mit etwas Geld geködert.
Dabei werden sogar ein paar Persönlichkeits-Rechte verletzt.
Gerade bei den privaten Sendern scheint das zu boomen.
..............
Ich bin im Übrigen seit einiger Zeit am überlegen, 
wie ich am besten gegen eine bestimmte Masche der Privatsender vorgehe.
Dabei geht es mir eher um diese Gewinnfragen, die den ganzen Tag während der Sendungen eingespielt werden.

Ich dachte das erste Mal - ich höre nicht richtig.
Teilnahme -und gewinnberechtigt sei jeder ab 14 Jahren.
Gerade bei diesen 01379 Nummern ist das gesetzlich eigentlich nicht erlaubt - 
schon gar nicht bei der Abzockmethode (50 cent /Anruf) - die auch noch manipuliert werden,
sodaß man eigentlich 0% Chance hat durchzukommen.
Früher waren diese 01379 Nummern glaub die 0900er Numern, die verboten wurden.
Was haben die Anbieter daraufhin gemacht - Nummern einfach umgestellt, paaste ja eh -
da es eh ne allgemeine Nummernumstellung gab.

Das sollte komplett verboten werden, sowie diese Abzockesendungen - wo man ja angeblich "gewinnen kann" -
anstatt sich um irgendwelche  Spiele zu kümmern, die längst nicht so ein Gewaltpotential darstellen -
wie diese Abzocke von Erwachsenen.
Solche Sendungen, wie Frauentausch & co ebenso ...

greetz


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Steuern = Staatsangelegenheiten. Aber die GEZ wurde genau aus dem Grund geschaffen, überparteilich und unabhängig vom Staat zu exitieren. Wenn die Gebühren über Steuern finanziert würden, hätte der Staat somit doch wieder die indirekte Kontrolle über das Fernsehen/die ö.r..



Genau und weil der Staat sich da raushält zanken die sich auch gar nicht wochenlang welcher Partei den wohl der neue Intendant (oder wie die Häutlinge da heissen) der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen angehören soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (27. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?



lieber mit der ganzen familie WoW zocken,als mit der ganzen familie frauentausch zu gucken....da würde ich mich viel eher schämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayralol (27. Juni 2009)

Hi würde mir die Sendung ganz gerne ansehen , wo kann ich das denn tun? Bei RTLII.de kann ich das irgendwie net :/


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich finde WoW spielen hat in vielen Bereichen etwas mit Nachdenken, Kombinieren und Abstrahieren zu tun - es erfordert meiner Meinung nach schon eine gewisse grundsätzliche Intelligenz und Kompetenz im Umgang mit dem Medium Internet. Das diese Eigenschaften im Spiel nicht jeder darlegt, dürfte den meisten hier klar sein, ändert aber nichts am grundsätzlichen Anspruch dieses Mediums. Aber worauf ich hinaus will, ist die Tatsache, dass Umgang mit dem PC, Online sein und so fantasiebegabt, dass man einem MMORPG etwas abgewinnen kann, für mich eher etwas elitäres hat. Ich habe da als totales Gegenbeispiel gerade den Fussballfan vor der Glotze mit 70iger Jahre Feinrip- Unterhemd und Bierpulle in der Hand vor Augen, der laut los grölt und vor Freude auf dem Sofa auf und ab hüpft, wenn seine Fussballhelden ein Tor geschossen haben und anschliessend vor der Kamera ihre Freude darüber rausgrunzen. Aber letzteres ist in diesem Land in Ordnung ...  leider ist das so ...

Insofern: Auch wenn diese Sendungen gestellt sind, was wohl kein Mensch mit halbwegs normalem Hirn anzweifeln möchte, ist der Versuch, indirekt ein Computerspiel mit einer sozialen Position zu verorten gewaltiger Schwachfug ...


----------



## Supermany2 (27. Juni 2009)

ich würde die folge gerne mal sehen^^
Gibts die irgendwo Online anzuschauen?


----------



## suchtihh (27. Juni 2009)

hab mir den ganzen Thread nochmal angeschaut und siehe da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.rtl2.de/33146.html 


BITTE SCHÖN und DANKE SCHÖN an den reinsetzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matago (27. Juni 2009)

Halöchen

Jetzt mal wieder was von mir und zwar Offtopic.

Was ich sehr interessant finde ist wie immer eine oder mehrere Personen die sich für besonder intelektuell halten
 auf was bestimmtes draufhauen und es verurteilten wie z.B. Trash- TV Scheiss Zeitung oder sonstiges.
Und alle anderen folgen diesen Personen dann wie brave Lämmer und schreiben bzw. wiederholen
dann immer das selbe Statement, wie Bild ist der letzte Dreck würde ich nie lesen oder
Reality TV würde ich nie kucken.
Sich ja nicht der Blöse geben, dass man evtl. tatsächlich diese Sendung kuckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mal hier auf die schnelle paar Zahlen rausgekramt sind evtl. nicht ganz aktuell aber egal.

Auflage sämtlicher Tageszeitungen in Deutschland: 20´000´000
Auflage Bild: 4´000´000

das heisst die Bild hat einen Marktanteil von ca *20%* von allen Tageszeitungen.
Und da gibt es noch einige andere Zeitungen die in das Schema boulevardpresse gut reinpassen.

währenddessen die Auflage der seriösen Presse ungefähr so aussieht:

Die Welt:  200´000
Süeddeutsche:  400´000
FAZ : 400´00


So nun zu den Einschaltquoten:

DSDS: ca. 4 bis 6 Millionen Zuschauer (30%)
GZSZ: ca. 3 bis 4 Millionen Zuschauer (17%)
Hilfe ich bin ein star holt mich hier raus :  Bis zu 5 Millionen Zuschauer  (20%)

So mein Fazit wenn man nach dem geht was die Leute von sich geben schaut keiner Trasch TV und keiner liest die Bild
oder boulevardpresse wenn man nach den Zahlen geht sieht es natürlich schon ganz andes aus nicht wahr ?


P.S. Übrigends Modern Talking Platten hat auch nie einer gekauft obwohl von denen 120´000´000 verkauft wurden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2009)

Wenn du schon nur den Anfang siehst: 

Erst die miese abgefuckte H4 WoW Famillie, anschliessend die Perfekte Famillie mit Traumprinz und was weiss ich...

Frauentausch ist so der letzte Schrott, also die Verarschung von Switch ist eigentlich gar keine wirkliche Verarschung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Juni 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Halöchen
> 
> Jetzt mal wieder was von mir und zwar Offtopic.
> 
> ...



Diese Zahlen würde ich als völlig korrekt ansehen - und das ist ja das traurige. Aber sei versichert - wenn ich bestimmten Sendungen etwas abgewinnen könnte, würde ich dies auch offen zugeben. Ich schaue mir z.b. auf RTL 2 Stargate in allen Variationen an ...


----------



## Radießchen1 (27. Juni 2009)

suchtihh schrieb:


> kann man sich die schon irgednwo im netz anscahuen ?
> 
> hab mal auf Youtube gesucht aber leider nix gefunden
> 
> ...





http://www.rtl2.de/33146.html

Bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ups... hat wohl zu lange gedauert, bis ich die sendung angesehen hab... war wohl wer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (27. Juni 2009)

naja wie krank muss man sein ^^


----------



## Rantja (27. Juni 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Gemeinschaftliche soziale Isolation...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau! Allerdings war die Frau auch augenscheinlich auf dem geistigen Niveau einer Scheibe Toast und ihr Mann ebenso. Allerdings habe ich mir die Folge nicht bis zum Ende anschauen können, also belehrt mich, falls ich damit falsch liege.

Aber aufregen braucht man sich darüber nicht, die hatten schon öfter solche Familien, in denen alles eher den Bach runterläuft und das waren dann meistens Hardcore-Fernsehgucker, wo dann noch behauptet wurde, das Fernsehen bildet das Kind.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Habe esn icht gesehen.
> 
> Aber finde es schon scheiße wenn es
> zum Beispiel so gewesen währe(weiß ich ja nicht)
> ...


/sign


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2009)

Wusstet ihr das wenn man täglichen ein Feierabendbier trinkt man als Alkoholiker gilt?

Bin ich jetzt WoW süchtig weil ich ab und zu mal ein wenig spiele?:/


----------



## madmurdock (27. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...



Ich würd mich eher schämen solche Volksverdummungssendungen überhaupt zu gucken. In solchen Sendungen wird halt das Leid der Leute zur Schau geboten, woran sich dann der Pöbel ergötzt. Willkommen im Unterhaltungsfernsehen des 21. Jahrunderts, Prostitution einmal anders! Und wieso machst du ein Accent aigu in "Wow"? O_o


----------



## hoffi3d (27. Juni 2009)

Was ist schlimmer Frauentausch ansehen oder aber eine ganze Familie die WoW spielt?


----------



## Lisutari (27. Juni 2009)

Also, wenn dich das schon so mitnimmt, was machst du dann wenn jemand im Fernsehen raucht?


----------



## gnomischer Weltherrscher (27. Juni 2009)

liest überhaupt noch jemand  alle posts durch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ihr wollt nur euren Senf dazugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankrott (27. Juni 2009)

Ich finds nur lustig wenn man beginnt sich über so eine witzlose Serie aufzuregen.
In den meisten Fällen ist es ohnehin gestellt denn wo findet man solch gegensätzliche Familien?
Mal ehrlich die eher unsympathische Familie mit einem hang zur Unordnung die den ganzen tag am PC hockt.
Und als gegenstück die noch unsympathischere Familie die den Fernseher auslässt und Sport macht.

Es gibt bestimmt beide Familien in einer nicht gerade geringen Anzahl in Deutschland ...
Aber ob sich eine PC fanatische Messifamilie traut im TV aufzutreten und eine ContraTV Familie dies überhaupt in erwägung zieht ist reine Schauspielerei.

Mfg Bankrott


----------



## FAT (27. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ja du musst dich verdammt nochmal schämen! Denn nicht die Tatsache, dass du WoW spielst ist beschämend, nein die Tatsache das du RTL2 zur Primetime guckst. Noch beschämender wird es nur durch die Tatsache, dass du das dort gezeigte auch nur im Ansatz für real erachtest. Ich möchte dir mit einem kleinen Beispiel in die Machenschaften des deutschen TV einweisen: "Je emotionaler und spektakulärer du z.B. in einer Tv-Talkshow auftrittst, umso mehr Geld erhälst du für deinen Auftritt".
> 
> Ich gebe dir ein Rat fürs Leben. Stelle die Zahlungen an die GEZ ein. Schicke dann alle Schreiben der GEZ  _(welche zwangsläufig bei dir eintreffen werden)_ *unfrei* mit der Bitte zurück, sie mögen dir erstmal detailiert aufschlüsseln, *wofür* diese Gebühren überhaupt erhoben werden. Bei mir hatte es drei Ermahnungen seitens der GEZ bedarf und dreimaliger Errinnerung mit erstmal meine Frage zu beantworten, bis ich eine Broschüre des NDR erhalten hatte, wofür die GEZ eingesetzt wird. Solltest du auch soweit gekommen sein, schreibe in deinem folgenden Schreiben, dass du weder Radio, Tv noch einen internetfähigen Rechner besitzt und aus diesem Grund keine GEZ bezahlen willst.
> 
> ...



Ach, Kleiner... dir ist schon klar, dass die GEZ mit den privaten Sendern nichts zu tun hat, oder? Und dass die Medienrealität solcher Sendungen verzerrt ist, hat vor allem mit der Montage der Bilder zu tun, da diese nicht chronologisch aneinandergereiht werden. Dass die Darsteller mehr Geld erhalten, halte ich in diesem Fall für ein Gerücht. Allerdings wird den Darstellern Anweisungen gegeben, Alltagssituationen nachzustellen. Hast wieder was gelernt heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Ja, es ist peinlich, aber es gibt ja auch spielende Akademiker. *zwinker


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Juni 2009)

was regt ihr euch alle so künstlich auf?

Frauentausch ist wie BigBrother ne Unethaltungs Sendung mit Comedy Effekt.

Die Folge hat mit an die eine Simpsons Folge erinnert, man hat was zu lachen mehr nicht.

mfg


----------



## Gallero (27. Juni 2009)

Und wenn da jetzt Übergewichtige sind, muss man sich schämen dass man Schnitzel und Pommes isst?


----------



## valibaba (27. Juni 2009)

Ja und jetzt? Leute die ihre probleme zur schau stellen müssen sind selber schuld wenn die Welt über siee lacht. Ausserdem finnde icch es überhaupt ned schlimm wenn die Familie eine gesunde beziehung untereinander pfelgt. Bei uns in der Gilde hats auch eine Familie. Und die ist ab und zu on aber denn alle zusammen und selten jemand alleine. 
Früher spielte man Monopoly und heute spielt man wow ^^ ... tot den brettspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Gronn (27. Juni 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hi ,ich war entsetzt wo ich heute Frauentausch gesehen habe.Es wurde WOW gezockt mit der ganzen Familie.
> Muss man sich so geben und seine Sucht so dokumentieren,wenn eine Kamera Team dabei ist?
> Sollte sich jeder WOW Spieler oder EX-Spieler schämen?
> 
> ...


Ist doch egal obs wer gesehen hat, es ist nunmal so das WoW ein Quotenbringer ist nicht nur am PC sondern auch im TV.
Und wieso solls dir Peinlich sein warst das etwa du im TV ?
Diese Leute wollten halt auch mal ins Fernsehen und wenn sie nichts anderes haben als WoW dann zeigen sie halt auch nur das.


----------



## neo1988 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin der Sohn der "WoW Familie".

Ich schreibe hier, weil ich es leid bin die unwissenheit der meisten hier zu lesen. 
Es ist einfach nicht so wie im TV dagestellt, daher wollte ich auch von anfang an nicht bei dieser Sendung mitmachen meine Eltern haben eben dieses leider erst an den ersten Drehtagen erkannt und es beendet, gleichzeitig wollten wir die ausstrahlung verhindern, wie man sieht hat das ganze nicht geklappt!
Ihr glaubt wirklich das dort sachen nur ansatzweise Real sind? Du bekommst erklärt was du nun zu machen hast, wo du dabei hinzusehen hast was du zusagen hast, da kann überhaupt nicht´s echtes bei sein, weil erstmal nen Kamera Team vorläuft und anfängt Scheinwerfer aufzubauen und das stativ für die Kamera der Tonman verkabelt die Leute und dann wird die Szene wiederholt und wiederholt bis es ihnen passt..

Es ist auch nicht so das wir 24/7 am PC hängen und WoW zocken, wir spielen sogar ziemlich wenig, natürlich gab es auch mal eine Zeit wo es mehr war, aber hauptsächlich bei mir als ich noch Schüler war. 
Meiner Mutter wurde dermaßenfaul dagestellt was sie nicht ist sie arbeitet 8-10h am Tag und kommt dann nach Hause fängt noch an zu Putzen bzw. aufzuräumen. Wir sind sicher nicht klinisch sauber aber es ist weder dreckig noch unordentlich Gut das Zimmer meiner schwester ist ziemlich unordentlich allerdings ist sie fast 16 da sollte man schon aufräumen können, villeicht nutzt sie es auch aus das meine Mutter nach einer gwissen Zeit weich wird und es aufräumt der schwachsinn da mit der Mülltonne das stammte vom Filmteam gut der fleck im Teppich ist echt der geht nicht raus, ist eben so zu dem Zimmer oben bleibt nur zusagen es ist kein !Schimmel! es ging da schlicht um feuchtigkeits flecken, dass Dach war undicht was aber niemandem aufgefallen ist, weil das Haus leerstand, als wir es uns angesehen haben und der Schaden auffiel wurd es sofort gemacht, nur für die renovierung innen hatten wir nicht ausreichen Geld zur verfügung, wir sind recht schnell eingezogen und haben zu er Zeit wo hier gedreht wurde noch nicht lange hier gewohnt es ist mittlerweile aber getan.. wer jetzt hier den einwand reinhauen möchte aber 4 PC´s und WoW zocken... der hat nun wirklich keine ahnung...

hmm... was wurde noch gezeigt? Achja, ein voller Aschenbecher is quasi unmöglich den in unserer 12 stündigen abwesenheit zu faken, ja 12 Stunden darf man sich verziehen damit sie das ankommen der Tauschmutter drehen können... schon komisch, wenn man bedenkt das es so real is also ich brauche keine 12 Stunden um mir einmal die Wohnung anzusehen, was hier nicht abstreiten werde ist slicht und einfach das die Kabel bei mir hier wirklich etwas Kreuz und Quer hängen, ist eben nen Altbau und ich habe nur 3 Steckdosen zur verfügung, klar könnte man es dennoch gescheit machen aber naja.. dafür bin ich wohl wirklich zu faul. Das selbe Gilt für´s Staubwischen wobei ich mir diese CD-box gerade nochmal angesehen habe und die sieht jetzt weniger verstaubt aus als in dem Video, obwohl ich ncihs damit gemacht habe..


----------



## Kerby499 (27. Juni 2009)

> Es ist einfach nicht so wie im TV dagestellt, daher wollte ich auch von anfang an nicht bei dieser Sendung mitmachen meine Eltern haben eben dieses leider erst an den ersten Drehtagen erkannt und es beendet, gleichzeitig wollten wir die ausstrahlung verhindern, wie man sieht hat das ganze nicht geklappt!



blablabla Laber Schwafel

Natürlich ist es nicht so wie es dargestellt wird und natürlich bist Du der arme unverstandenene, und natürlich das das pöser Fernsehn da nur Blödsinn gemacht der mit Euch in keiner Weise abgesprochen wurde .... bla Sabber


----------



## Bankrott (27. Juni 2009)

Warum war es Logisch das nun jemand die Aussage des *sohnes* in den Dreck zieht .
Wenn diese Familie WoW spielt (wenn es auch nur selten so ist) lesen sie zu 95% ab und an mal in diesem Forum.
Also warum wirst du unhöflich zu einer Person die ihre Meinung der Dinge (die in diesem Falle wahrscheinlich treffend ist)darstellt.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gegeben das er der Sohn der gezeigten Familie ist.

mfg Bankrott


----------



## Wowneuling (27. Juni 2009)

FAT schrieb:


> Ach, Kleiner... dir ist schon klar, dass die GEZ mit den privaten Sendern nichts zu tun hat, oder? Und dass die Medienrealität solcher Sendungen verzerrt ist, hat vor allem mit der Montage der Bilder zu tun, da diese nicht chronologisch aneinandergereiht werden. Dass die Darsteller mehr Geld erhalten, halte ich in diesem Fall für ein Gerücht. Allerdings wird den Darstellern Anweisungen gegeben, Alltagssituationen nachzustellen. Hast wieder was gelernt heute.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kennen wir uns oder warum glaubst du meine Körpergröße zu kennen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In der Tat, ich habe heute bereits wieder was gelernt. Aber woher weisst du das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, zumindest in deinem Beitrag stand nichts drin, was ich nicht schon wusste. Das die GEZ irgendwas mit den privaten Tv-Sendern zu tun hat, habe ich auch nirgends behauptet oder?


----------



## Aylaja (27. Juni 2009)

neo1988 schrieb:


> ""Hallo,
> 
> ich bin der Sohn der "WoW Familie".
> 
> ...



Erst mal, danke dass du dich überhaupt meldest. Hätte mich schon gewundert wenn sich keiner der "WoW-Familie" sich dazu äußert.
Du hast dir sicher die 11 Seiten durchgelesen, aber schon auf der ersten Seite kannst du lesen, dass viele, wie auch ich deiner Meinung sind dass die Medien sich das Thema WoW so zurecht legen wie sie denken dass es von der Masse inhalliert wird und wie es sich am besten verkaufen lässt. WoW ist schon lange in der Kritik Gewaltverherrlichend zu sein. Logisch dass sie sich jetzt wie die Geier auf eine Familie stürzen von denen sie mitbekommen haben, dass dort WoW gespielt wird. Schön zurecht geschnitten, mit den passenden Kommentaren und eine Musterfamielie daneben (die, um es zu betonen, *kein* Standart in Deutschland ist), noch ein bischen hier und da den Dreck verstärken und voila, alle zerreißen sich das Maul. Ziel erreicht!"

"meine Eltern haben eben dieses leider erst an den ersten Drehtagen erkannt und es beendet, gleichzeitig wollten wir die ausstrahlung verhindern, wie man sieht hat das ganze nicht geklappt!"

In meiner Schule hatte ich damals die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Nachdem unsere Paralelklasse von einer Klassenfahrt zurück kam, gab es einen gewaltigen Presserummel und Polizeiaufgebot in unserer Schule. Alles nur weil ein paar von ihnen (3) nen bischen geraucht haben. Hallo, die waren 14 - 15 Jahre alt, was in den 80´er Jahren mit Drogen gelaufen ist war 100 mal "schlimmer". Ich kannte die Betroffenen und habe auch nur den Kopf schütteln können, wie sehr doch die Realität in den Medien verzerrt wird. Seit dem sehe ich mir sogar die Nachrichten mit einer (wie ich hoffe) gesunden Portion Skepsis an, und schon gar nicht Nachrichten von privaten Sendern wie RTL oder Pro7, ...
Das Nachmittagsprogramm wird bei uns auch nur noch lächelnd als "Assi-TV" abgetan. Heute muss man schon suchen um noch einigermaßen seriöses Fernsehen zu finden.

Wie hier auch schon erwähnt wurde (weis nicht mehr wo), gibt es auch Akademiker die WoW zocken.
Ich persönlich gehöre auch zu diesen "Fachidioten" wie mein Vater es immer neckend gesagt hatte. Während meiner Diplomzeit habe ich nen Twink von 1 auf 60 gezogen weil ich oft Phasen hatte in denen ich null Motivation hatte. Na und, meine Arbeit habe ich trotzdem mit Bravour bestanden und sogar 2 Monate vor Abgabefrist abgegeben.

Was ich sagen will; "nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wurde" ein alter aber wahrer Spruch den schon meine Oma immer predigte. Heute ist es WoW, morgen Michael Jakson (ach nein schon heute), übermorgen ... hm, mal überlegen wer mal wieder fällig währe ;o)


_PS: Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr klugscheißerisch behalten P_


----------

